# Donnarumma NON rinnova con il Milan.



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.

Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
*
Di Marzio: "l'unica vera tentazione per Donnarumma si chiama Real Madrid. Il club madrileno è stata l'unica società in grado di convicere tutto l'entourage del portiere. Adesso le possibilità sono due: partire a parametro 0 tra un anno, oppure intavolare una trattativa tra Milan e Real Madrid. I Blancos vogliono Donnaruma e sono disponibili ad entrambe le soluzioni".**

Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid. adesso il Milan deve decidere se vederlo o se trattenerlo e perderlo a zero. 

**Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia che schifo. Mirabè, Leno, Bernd Leno del Leverkusen e spediamo questi due sacchi di sterco all'estero.
Non sono per la tribuna perché alla fine dell'anno prossimo se lo verrebbe a prendere la Juve a 0.


----------



## Isao (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza puoi farla per entrambi i motivi.
> 
> Per annunciare il rinnovo o per spiegare i motivi della rottura.
> 
> Se ci sarà il rinnovo, però, mi sembra strano fare una conferenza stampa senza il protagonista (anche se è in nazionale).



Opinione personale, mi aspetterei un dichiarazione in caso di rottura e non una conferenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> A breve la conferenza di Fassone.



Peggior uomo della storia milanista.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Giugno 2017)

Maiale. Andrà alla Juve, sicuro!


----------



## Gekyn (15 Giugno 2017)

Vergogna!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2017)

admin ha scritto:


> ultimissima da sky: Gigio donnarumma (traditore, ndr) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il milan.
> 
> A breve la conferenza di fassone.



schifosooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## raffaelerossonero (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> A breve la conferenza di Fassone.



una sola parola: tribuna E li in tribuna fischiato per un anno. fa veramente schifo.. traditore...


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare".




Aggiornato


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Che schifo...beh morto un papa se ne fa un altro.


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Giugno 2017)

LENO!!!!....prima di subito!!!!


----------



## Milanforever63 (15 Giugno 2017)

Almeno finiamo la pagliacciata .. vediamo come ne usciamo però ..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare".



Ero fiducioso e invece...

Meno male che era attaccato alla maglia... vergognoso.


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2017)

Decisione personale di Donnarumma.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2017)

Ufficiale: non rinnova.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Giugno 2017)

Vergogna,solo questo.


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

Lo scenario peggiore.....vediamo le motivazioni. In ogni caso VIA Raiola e la sua puzza dall'ambiente Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare".



Raiola è un uomo losco, ma non date la colpa a lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

Ora però voglio 100 milioni dal real.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Giugno 2017)

Traditore che non sei altro. Vergognati tu e il maiale. Hai sputato nel piatto in cui hai mangiato. Ti auguro ogni male sportivo. Bacia il culo di Raiola ora.


----------



## Smarx10 (15 Giugno 2017)

Via subito. Da vendere e da reinvestire i soldi. Meglio così.


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Quando un procuratore vale più della tua squadra del cuore, via all'istante


----------



## vanbasten (15 Giugno 2017)

bene cosi, almeno ci siamo liberati di questi lestofanti. Si pentirà amaramente e capirà che procuratore si e messo in casa.


----------



## Gekyn (15 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ora però voglio 100 milioni dal real.



Va Bene se ne prendi 30............


----------



## diavolo (15 Giugno 2017)

L'anno prossimo tribuna fissa al Vismara,lo esigo


----------



## albydigei (15 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ora però voglio 100 milioni dal real.


Ma non te li daranno mai... E' già tanto se ne tiri su una quarantina


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".


Buona tribuna


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".




Adesso via anche quegli altri due mediocri di Ebete e Malaventura


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".



Che ragazzino schifoso, ma si pentirà veramente di questa decisione.. adesso non possiamo manco ricevere tanto soldi già tanto che ci danno 30 mln di euro..


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

raffaelerossonero ha scritto:


> una sola parola: tribuna E li in tribuna fischiato per un anno. fa veramente schifo.. traditore...



Che le partite se le veda dal divano di casa....a proposito: non cercava casa a Milano?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Giugno 2017)

Ora cessione o tribuna per tutti gli assistiti da Raiola.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Giugno 2017)

Se mai dovesse andare alla Juve, cosa che ormai non mi stupirebbe, voglio una bolgia peggio dell'accoglienza che gli abbiamo fatto a Leonardo quando alleno' l'Inter.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Giugno 2017)

Che vergogna, che vergogna. Schifoso, il peggior mercenario di sempre. Bacia la maglia ancora...che schifo. Sparisci da Milano buffone.

Sotto con un altro portiere ora e via Abate e Bonaventura.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Ma non te li daranno mai... E' già tanto se ne tiri su una quarantina



Allora tribuna. O 100 milioni o tribuna.

Forza Fassone.


----------



## Isao (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".



Una delle pagine più luride del calcio. Riconoscenza zero. Cessione redditizia o tribuna per un anno ASSOLUTAMENTE


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

E ma tutti sanno che voglio rinnovare!! -cit-
Ma il tuo procuratore , caro gigio, lo sapeva???
Comunque certa gente meglio perderla, per sempre.


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2017)

Sono felice di essermi liberato di questo moccioso mercenario che non ha ancora dimostrato nulla in carriera.
Ora via Abate e Bonaventura, salvo che cambino procuratore.


----------



## markjordan (15 Giugno 2017)

era ovvio
bene cosi' , saremmo partiti a -20


----------



## Mika (15 Giugno 2017)

Andrà al Real Madrid.

Che lo vendano a 40-50 M.

Se lo porta a 0 per un anno in tribuna in mezzo.


----------



## de sica (15 Giugno 2017)

Sei un uomo piccolo piccolo Gianluigi Donnarumma, mi fai ribrezzo. Schifoso lurido


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Giugno 2017)

che gentaglia...comunque fine della pagliacciata... a mai più!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".



Da vendere subito o 1 anno di tribuna così salta i mondiali l'infame.
VIA Abate e Bonaventura, pulizia totale.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2017)

Il Milan va avanti lo stesso. 
Vediamo le offerte e ci regoliamo di conseguenza.
Ci sono portieri bravi comunque e non dimentichamoci che abbiamo una scuola portieri premiata a livello internazionale. C'è un giovane Plizzari da lanciare.

Il problema vero? Il problema è che ovunque vai, sanno che hai la necessità di comprare un portiere... per cui spareranno prezzi altissimi.


----------



## milan1899 (15 Giugno 2017)

Che delusione Gigio...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".



Schifoso Raiola
Schifoso Donnarumma

Fine


----------



## Mika (15 Giugno 2017)

La società ha fatto il possibile, è stata anche trasparente, non posso chiedere di più a Fassone e Mirabelli.


----------



## vanbasten (15 Giugno 2017)

vendere al miglior offerente pure a 10 milioni. Siamo l'ac milan, A TESTA ALTA

Abbiamo una dirigenza con le palle!


----------



## Ivan lancini (15 Giugno 2017)

Chiedo scusa a tutti i membri di questo gruppo ero convinto che Donnarumma rinnovasse e invece non lo ha fatto andrà al Real Madrid sono sconcertato stupefatto alibito è un grande pezzo di m....a come il suo procuratore spero mai più affari con il pieno di m...


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2017)

raffaelerossonero ha scritto:


> una sola parola: tribuna E li in tribuna fischiato per un anno. fa veramente schifo.. traditore...



Ma che tribuna ragazzi bisogna venderlo. Possibile che non lo capiate? Se va in tribuna l'anno prox è a zero dai gobbi....
anche solo 40 milioni ma bisogna venderlo subito...


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso via anche quegli altri due mediocri di Ebete e Malaventura



a che pro?
Per far guadagnare altri soldi a Raiola e dover cambiare 11/11 di squadra?

La situazione Donnarumma non c'entra nulla con gli altri due. Proprio per nulla. Lo United non vende Pogba solo perché non ha rinnovato ad Ibrahimovic


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Milan va avanti lo stesso.
> Vediamo le offerte e ci regoliamo di conseguenza.
> Ci sono portieri bravi comunque e non dimentichamoci che abbiamo una scuola portieri premiata a livello internazionale. C'è un giovane Plizzari da lanciare.
> 
> Il problema vero? Il problema è che ovunque vai, sanno che hai la necessità di comprare un portiere... per cui spareranno prezzi altissimi.



se non sbaglio leno ha una clausola rescissoria di 18 mil


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

Ora si comunichi a raiola che non si vuole proseguire con lui : trovi una sistemazione ai suoi assistiti e non si faccia più vedere nei radar del milan.
E anche questo male è estirpato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2017)

Ora, secondo voi, come andrà a finire? Lo venderemo quest'estate o resterà un anno fermo e poi andrà a 0 alla Juve?


----------



## koti (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".


Meret secondo voi è pronto?


----------



## TheZio (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".



Mi dispiace per Fasone e Mirabelli..

Questo farà la fine di Sheva e Kakà..


----------



## addox (15 Giugno 2017)

Se è quello che vuole vada pure.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sono felice di essermi liberato di questo moccioso mercenario che non ha ancora dimostrato nulla in carriera.
> Ora via Abate e Bonaventura, salvo che cambino procuratore.



Settimana fa noi ci becchevamo insulti quando davamo del mercenario a sto moccioso.. "ehehhe ma perché prendersa con Donnarummaaaa" "ehehe colpa di Raiola"


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Giugno 2017)

Ora però deve uscire tutto lo schifo di questi due verri. Fassone e Mirabelli parlino.


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Schifoso schifoso schifoso schifoso schifoso schifoso


----------



## Mic (15 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma che tribuna ragazzi bisogna venderlo. Possibile che non lo capiate? Se va in tribuna l'anno prox è a zero dai gobbi....
> anche solo 40 milioni ma bisogna venderlo subito...



Ora andiamo a vincere in faccia sua


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Giugno 2017)

Sono deluso e disgustato.

Ho creduto fino all'ultimo nel ragazzo, ma abbandono la nave anche io.
Una delle persone PEGGIORI mai passate per il mondo milan, un traditore incredibile.
Una pagina così NERA e IMBARAZZANTE il mondo del calcio non l'aveva mai vista.

A questo punto, si prova a cedere all'estero, per una trentina di milioni.
Se come credo si è accordato con la rubbe sottobanco (e a questo punto sarebbero da processo e radiazione perchè sono dei mafiosi infami, nient'altro) e rifiuta destinazioni estere, un anno di tribuna con lo stadio che lo insulta continuamente.

Hai fatto la tua scelta gigio, hai tradito la tua gente.
E ora vedrai quali sono le conseguenze di questo gesto.
Preparati.


----------



## Konrad (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".



*CHE SCHIFO!*

Io questo provincialismo tutto italiano che incorona Raiola come gran professionista proprio non lo comprendo. La sua scuderia tanto acclamata rispetto ad altre non ha nulla di che...lui è un intrallazzone polpettaro in pieno stile italiano...sa farlo bene per carità...come lo hanno fatto per anni anche il ns. ex AD e il ns. ex Presidente (in campi diversi)...ma nessuno inneggia la professionalità dei due.
E' non è solo una questione di simpatia o di esteriorità...quelle contano 0 negli affari...è proprio il modo di lavoro cancrenoso che con la professionalità sta agli antipodi. Il mondo del calcio è già bello sporco...ma fintanto che non vi saremo costretti perchè gettarci da soli in una piscina piena di liquami da fogna?

Castellammare di Stabia non è distante da Nocera Inferiore...per fortuna lo sono da Milano.

Ora *TRIBUNA* senza se e senza ma...anche se credo proprio che riceveremo a breve un'offertina da parte di qualche club benefattore


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a che pro?
> Per far guadagnare altri soldi a Raiola e dover cambiare 11/11 di squadra?
> 
> La situazione Donnarumma non c'entra nulla con gli altri due. Proprio per nulla. Lo United non vende Pogba solo perché non ha rinnovato ad Ibrahimovic



Le mele marce vanno allontanate.


----------



## Milanforever63 (15 Giugno 2017)

Infatti va venduto di corsa ..... piacerebbe anche a me vederlo in tribuna l'anno dei mondiali .. però ..sarebbe un bagno di sangue economico


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Giugno 2017)

vendere a 50 subito e pagare la clausola di leno a 20.. venderlo a meno non ha senso preferisco vederlo marcire in tribuna


----------



## alcyppa (15 Giugno 2017)

Che piccola melmina che sei Donnarumma

Ti auguro ogni male sportivo, tamarretto ignorante.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".


Finalmente la pagliacciata è finita, penso sia il peggior mercenario della nostra storia.


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2017)

Si deve vergognare, bambino viziato che pensa solo ai soldi!! Gli auguro il peggio!!


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2017)

Olè e adesso via con le vedove del cravattaro... Ragazzi tutti uniti con la società, hanno fatto il massimo, al di là del fango che il maiale ci butterà addosso.
Vendere subito per Dio l'anno di tribuna farebbe male solo a noi, tanto di mondiali fa comunque in tempo a farne 4/5


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per Fasone e Mirabelli..
> 
> Questo farà la fine di Sheva e Kakà..



Sheva e Kakà però avevano già raggiunto il top, dopo aver vinto tutto con questa maglia.

Questo non ha ancora i peli sul pube. E' uno schifoso verme, e la sua famiglia è un clan malavitoso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Giugno 2017)

La peggiore feccia che abbia mai calcato i campi di milanello. Sei uno schifoso maiale!


----------



## chicagousait (15 Giugno 2017)

Che amarezza. 
Vabbè morto un papa se ne fa un altro. Piuttosto che vederlo partire a costo 0 il prossimo anno, vendiamolo subito al miglior offerente.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Giugno 2017)

Si deve solo vergognare. Si trovi una squadra coi soldi che ci possa pagare, oppure tribuna per un anno


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Settimana fa noi ci becchevamo insulti quando davamo del mercenario a sto moccioso.. "ehehhe ma perché prendersa con Donnarummaaaa" "ehehe colpa di Raiola"



eh ma vedrai che gli ultimi giapponesi ancora diranno che è colpa di Raiola, che poverino lui ama il Milan ma Raiola è cattivo cattivo e non poteva farci niente....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio leno ha una clausola rescissoria di 18 mil



Bisogna tuffarcisi subito!! Comunque amici, per il futuro siamo coperti con Plizzari (che anche per molti amici interisti è più forte del maiale). Non disperate per questo schifoso traditore. Inutile dire che gli auguro comunque il peggio


----------



## markjordan (15 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ora, secondo voi, come andrà a finire? Lo venderemo quest'estate o resterà un anno fermo e poi andrà a 0 alla Juve?


preferirei venduto , anche a 20m x non avere casini nello spogliatoio


----------



## Konrad (15 Giugno 2017)

Scusatemi...mi correggo...la TRIBUNA sarebbe troppo comoda...devi scendere in campo come panchinaro e prenderti per 2 ore e mezza per 38 giornate...*il GIUSTO TRIBUTO DI S. SIRO RIVOLTO A CHI BACIA LA MAGLIA*.


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raiola è un uomo losco, ma non date la colpa a lui.


Bravo. Donnarumma è anche una famiglia, genitori, parenti, persone capaci di assumere decisioni mature, consapevoli, responsabili. Il giocatore è l'unico responsabile di questa decisione, e ne paghi le conseguenze. Sia posto immediatamente fuori squadra, messo al minimo di stipendio, lontano dai giocatori del futuro gruppo. Si cerchi poi un nuovo portiere, lo si acquisti, e lo si valorizzi. Il Milan continua, Donnarumma per il momento si ferma.


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2017)

E adesso vendere subito gli altri 2 assistiti da lui, con Abate ci fai 1 milione, ma con jack almeno una dozzina li fai.
Tutto fieno per il centravanti e per Biglia.
Lo scock è notevole ma dobbiamo accettarlo ragazzi


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Scusatemi...mi correggo...la TRIBUNA sarebbe troppo comoda...devi scendere in campo come panchinaro e prenderti per 2 ore e mezza per 38 giornate...*il GIUSTO TRIBUTO DI S. SIRO RIVOLTO A CHI BACIA LA MAGLIA*.



Come terzo portiere ovviamente.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Settimana fa noi ci becchevamo insulti quando davamo del mercenario a sto moccioso.. "ehehhe ma perché prendersa con Donnarummaaaa" "ehehe colpa di Raiola"



Era da 2-3 settimane che nessuno difendeva più Gigietto


----------



## TheZio (15 Giugno 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> vendere a 50 subito e pagare la clausola di leno a 20.. venderlo a meno non ha senso preferisco vederlo marcire in tribuna



Tutti lo volete cedere ma occhio alle dichiarazioni di Fassone: gli hanno detto che l'avventura di Donnarumma terminerà il 30 giugno 2018, ergo mi sa che quest'anno non vuole muoversi...


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bravo. Donnarumma è anche una famiglia, genitori, parenti, persone capaci di assumere decisioni mature, consapevoli, responsabili. Il giocatore è l'unico responsabile di questa decisione, e ne paghi le conseguenze. Sia posto immediatamente fuori squadra, messo al minimo di stipendio, lontano dai giocatori del futuro gruppo. Si cerchi poi un nuovo portiere, lo si acquisti, e lo si valorizzi. Il Milan continua, Donnarumma per il momento si ferma.



Ma scusate ancora con questa storia: ma se lo mettiamo in tribuna e poi a giugno va dai gobbi, ci perdiamo noi o lui? Vendere domani immediatamente...


----------



## J&B (15 Giugno 2017)

Non giustifichiamolo,è maggiorenne e vaccinato e..... NON E' MILANISTA!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bravo. Donnarumma è anche una famiglia, genitori, parenti, persone capaci di assumere decisioni mature, consapevoli, responsabili. Il giocatore è l'unico responsabile di questa decisione, e ne paghi le conseguenze. Sia posto immediatamente fuori squadra, messo al minimo di stipendio, lontano dai giocatori del futuro gruppo. Si cerchi poi un nuovo portiere, lo si acquisti, e lo si valorizzi. Il Milan continua, Donnarumma per il momento si ferma.



Non era l'eroe buoon dei fumetti gigio, caro casnop.
Era il lupo vestito da agnellino.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

Il danno d'immagine per la società è gravissimo. Ne passerà tanto di tempo prima di vedere un top player con la nostra maglia.


----------



## Garrincha (15 Giugno 2017)

È inutile pensare di venderlo, vedete la Juventus pagare 30 milioni per Keita? Non li pagherà neanche per Donnarumma, piuttosto lo tiene parcheggiato un anno, è perso a parametro zero, meglio convicersi di questo


----------



## cubase55 (15 Giugno 2017)

Meglio così e spero che questo sia l'inizio della fine del rapporto tra Raiola e Milan. Mi auguro venga ceduto subito al Real per 100 M€. Alla Juve sarebbe troppo...
E cari tifosi prima di definire bandiera del Milan un ragazzotto di 18 anni in mano a Raiola aspettiamo la prossima volta!!!
Vi rammento le vere bandiere rossonere : Tassotti, Baresi, Costacurta, Maldini, Gattuso, Boban...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Chissà con chi ha l'accordo questo schifoso...penso con uno strabico (così, a intuito)


----------



## Coripra (15 Giugno 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bravo. Donnarumma è anche una famiglia, genitori, parenti, persone capaci di assumere decisioni mature, consapevoli, responsabili. Il giocatore è l'unico responsabile di questa decisione, e ne paghi le conseguenze. Sia posto immediatamente fuori squadra, messo al minimo di stipendio, lontano dai giocatori del futuro gruppo. Si cerchi poi un nuovo portiere, lo si acquisti, e lo si valorizzi. Il Milan continua, Donnarumma per il momento si ferma.



E' dall'inizio di questa "querelle" che lo dico: buona parte della "colpa" è della famiglia.

Ora teniamoci stretto Plizzarri (da far crescere con calma) e prendiamoci un BUON portiere che voglia giocare nel MILAN.


----------



## Pitermilanista (15 Giugno 2017)

L'AC Milan è immensamente più grande di Raiola e Donnarumma.
Ci penserà la Storia a mettere tutto al suo posto, come fece con Collovati, che mentre il coetaneo Piscinin alzava la Coppona dalle grandi orecchie a Barcellona o Vienna stava a Udine o Genova a giocare per la permanenza in A. Ci sarà un Attila Hateley anche per questo ingenuo e stupido ragazzino.


----------



## Konrad (15 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come terzo portiere ovviamente.



Come 4° portiere...con Plizzari vicino a lui...perché capisca da subito anche lui.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Giugno 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Tutti lo volete cedere ma occhio alle dichiarazioni di Fassone: gli hanno detto che l'avventura di Donnarumma terminerà il 30 giugno 2018, ergo mi sa che quest'anno non vuole muoversi...



Se lo mettono in campo rischia grosso, ormai deve andarsene.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Giugno 2017)

L'emblema del calcio sporco, del calcio malato.


----------



## Milanforever63 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il danno d'immagine per la società è gravissimo. Ne passerà tanto di tempo prima di vedere un top player con la nostra maglia.



scusa ... siamo sempre il Milan ... e poi tutti hanno visto la porcata che è successa ..quindi i top player dalla prossimia estate con il Milan in CL verranno ...


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le mele marce vanno allontanate.



Il contratto di Jack scade nel 2020. Nel 2020, anno in cui avrà 31 anni, è libero di andare dove vuole.
Fino al 2020 è un giocatore del Milan.
Non vedo quale sia il problema. In campo ci scende il giocatore, non il procuratore.

Donnarumma non c'entra nulla con Jack e Abate.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se lo mettono in campo rischia grosso, ormai deve andarsene.



Credo rischi davvero anche solo passeggiando per Milano


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

È da mesi che c'è un disegno della Juventus di prendere Donnarumma

Se lo teniamo è sicuro che andrà da loro a zero


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Ora vediamo chi se lo ****


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2017)

Certo che se va alla Juve il danno è davvero ENORME...


----------



## TheZio (15 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se lo mettono in campo rischia grosso, ormai deve andarsene.



Ma secondo me vuole farsi un anno di tribuna per andare dove vuole a 0.. Tanto dei mondiali non gliene frega niente tanto sa che gioca Buffon..

Ho paura che come uomo l'abbiamo sottovalutato è proprio un demonio...


----------



## King of the North (15 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raiola è un uomo losco, ma non date la colpa a lui.



giusto. Lo dissi sin dall'inizio.....lui non ha voluto rinnovare. Lo schifoso, il traditore, il subdolo.....
Il suo agente che ci porti un'offerta da 70 mln altrimenti può parcheggiarsi in tribuna.


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2017)

Fassone avrà tutto il mio appoggio se non venderà Donnarumma e lo lascerà marcire in Primavera o in tribuna.
Mi aspetto che vada avanti per la sua strada e avrà tutto il mio appoggio.
E' palese e lo disse anche Fassone che il Milan non può giocare con un portiere in scadenza titolare.

Quindi per me non lo vende e non gioca.


----------



## BELOUFA (15 Giugno 2017)

Suvvia ragazzi, evitiamo toni forti non li merita, Donnarumma lo salutiamo, io mi sono già espresso sul suo conto, ad oggi la perdita tecnica non è nemmno chissà cosa.......perchè è un portiere ancora acerbo.
Presto ce lo incontreremo di fronte, e in quel momento voglio non 11 ma 80mila leoni.

FORZA MILAN


----------



## Coripra (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il danno d'immagine per la società è gravissimo. Ne passerà tanto di tempo prima di vedere un top player con la nostra maglia.



Mah... se i tuoi top player sono come questo ragazzotto, preferisco non averne.

Comunque, complimenti per il pessimismo congenito.


----------



## joker07 (15 Giugno 2017)

Pur bravino, è solo un portiere. Si fa presto a trovare validi sostituti.
Tanti saluti TRADITORE.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Giugno 2017)

Nn ha preso in considerazione il fatto che un anno che sia panchina o tribuna, lui non lo passerà allegramente. Verrà inondato di insulti e fischi


----------



## Gas (15 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi, live su facebook la conferenza, io la seguo.


----------



## Kaw (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".


Il disgusto scorre forte in me in questo momento.

Non ci sono parole per commentare, qui abbiamo umanamente toccato il fondo.
Ma se è così, allora meglio che vada ragazzi.


----------



## Alex (15 Giugno 2017)

ma che cane é?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Fassone avrà tutto il mio appoggio se non venderà Donnarumma e lo lascerà marcire in Primavera o in tribuna.
> Mi aspetto che vada avanti per la sua strada e avrà tutto il mio appoggio.
> E' palese e lo disse anche Fassone che il Milan non può giocare con un portiere in scadenza titolare.
> 
> Quindi per me non lo vende e non gioca.



Anche perche cosa vuoi prenderci? Nessuna società ti da 30-40/50 mln di euro.. inutile dire "eheh vediamolo" 

Massimo massimo ti danno 15 mln.. NOn scherziamo con 15 mln ci puliamo il sedere, dobbiamo farli saltare il Mondiale ad ogni costo. Deve finire fuori squadra ed arrivare in condizioni disastrose l'anno prossimo. Deve perdere il ritmo di gioco. Fermo un anno e basta.


----------



## J&B (15 Giugno 2017)

Subito Sirigu!


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ancora con questa storia: ma se lo mettiamo in tribuna e poi a giugno va dai gobbi, ci perdiamo noi o lui? Vendere domani immediatamente...


Lo si venderà se sarà possibile e se arriverà qualche offerta, ma il Milan nel frattempo non potrà permettersi a costui di difendere la porta del Milan. Che facciamo, valorizziamo il patrimonio altrui? A sentire il Corriere della Sera di oggi, poi, i cinesi non venderanno mai il giocatore, questione di dignità e di immagine. Non hanno bisogno certo della elemosina di qualche altro club per i loro progetti, e finanziariamente il Milan ci rimette non più di mezzo milione da una uscita a zero dal bilancio di questo giocatore.


----------



## Milo (15 Giugno 2017)

A 18 anni presentarsi come il peggior mercenario della storia del calcio, e la sua carriera è iniziata ora!!

Bell'immagine Donnarumma, complimenti alla società che non ha mollato ai ricatti del mafioso.

Ci penserà il destino a segnare la sua carriera (intendo sportivamente)


----------



## Eziomare (15 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ora però voglio 100 milioni dal real.


Se ce ne danno 30-40 e' gia' tanto, temo.


----------



## King of the North (15 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Certo che se va alla Juve il danno è davvero ENORME...



Ormai ne sono certo....andrà alla Juve. E chissà da quanto l'infame traditore e il suo procuratore avevano l'accordo con il guercio


----------



## vanbasten (15 Giugno 2017)

Per chi voglia sfogarsi e non sapesse dove farlo la pagina ufficiale di donnarumma è "gigio donnarumma" con il bollino azzurro


----------



## alcyppa (15 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Certo che se va alla Juve il danno è davvero ENORME...



Ma certo che va dai rubentini questo sacco di sterco.

Dove altro potrebbe andare un personaggio così schifoso? Dagli schifosi per eccellenza.

Vabbè amen, troveremo un altro portiere valido.


----------



## pao63 (15 Giugno 2017)

non rinnovando andrà via a zero..... quindi i 50-60 milioni se li spartiranno 
lui e raiola ,il prossimo anno.........


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Certo che se va alla Juve il danno è davvero ENORME...



Già così il danno è enorme. 
Perdiamo l'unico fuoriclasse e lanciamo un pessimo messaggio a tutti i possibili big che potrebbero venire da noi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ormai ne sono certo....andrà alla Juve. E chissà da quanto l'infame traditore e il suo procuratore avevano l'accordo con il guercio



Ti do una mano io...Galliani


----------



## Smarx10 (15 Giugno 2017)

La società ora si muoverà sicuramente su un nuovo profilo. Speriamo che sia un ottimo giocatore. Donnarumma penso che verrà venduto, non gli conviene assolutamente andare a scadenza e perdere un anno nell'anno dei mondiali. Meriterebbe di fare un anno in tribuna. Ma nemmeno in tribuna merita di stare. Che venga ceduto a chiunque. Monetizzare e prendere un top player.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche perche cosa vuoi prenderci? Nessuna società ti da 30-40/50 mln di euro.. inutile dire "eheh vediamolo"
> 
> Massimo massimo ti danno 15 mln.. NOn scherziamo con 15 mln ci puliamo il sedere, dobbiamo farli saltare il Mondiale ad ogni costo. Deve finire fuori squadra ed arrivare in condizioni disastrose l'anno prossimo. Deve perdere il ritmo di gioco. Fermo un anno e basta.



Dieta personalizzata a base esclusivamente di strutto.

Così da avvicinarlo a quel maiale del suo pappone


----------



## King of the North (15 Giugno 2017)

Potrà diventare anche il migliore portiere della storia, ma non si scollerà mai l'immagine dell'infame.
Traditore, subdolo e ingrato. schifoso


----------



## vanbasten (15 Giugno 2017)

pao63 ha scritto:


> non rinnovando andrà via a zero..... quindi i 50-60 milioni se li spartiranno
> lui e raiola ,il prossimo anno.........



Lo venderanno al miglior offerte. Non puo piu restare al milan. La situazione sarebbe pesante per lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il contratto di Jack scade nel 2020. Nel 2020, anno in cui avrà 31 anni, è libero di andare dove vuole.
> Fino al 2020 è un giocatore del Milan.
> Non vedo quale sia il problema. In campo ci scende il giocatore, non il procuratore.
> 
> Donnarumma non c'entra nulla con Jack e Abate.



Il problema è che al primo assist il suo procuratore viene a richiedere clausole ed aumenti.
Il tradimento di pogba alla juve non si consuma in un'estate ma passa attraverso rinnovi puntuali e sistematici e richieste di aumento ingaggio annuali. 
E dopo questo strappo non vedo i presupposti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. *Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore*. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".



Fatto bene a rimarcare di chi è la decisione. Baresi e, va detto, Buffon sono diecimila volte più uomini di questo qui...uno così non è un campione come uomo e quindi difficilmente eguaglierà Buffon. Ora monetizzare.


----------



## mabadi (15 Giugno 2017)

Mandatelo un anno in curva sud a vedere le partite


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Mah... se i tuoi top player sono come questo ragazzotto, preferisco non averne.
> 
> Comunque, complimenti per il pessimismo congenito.



Va bene Donnarumma è un brocco, facilmente sostituibile. Contenti voi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Già così il danno è enorme.
> Perdiamo l'unico fuoriclasse e lanciamo un pessimo messaggio a tutti i possibili big che potrebbero venire da noi.



Non dirlo troppo forte.


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Scambiamolo con James


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".



.


----------



## Ambrole (15 Giugno 2017)

Non posso crederci. Tribuna per un anno e un anno di cori


----------



## TheZio (15 Giugno 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Suvvia ragazzi, evitiamo toni forti non li merita, Donnarumma lo salutiamo, io mi sono già espresso sul suo conto, ad oggi la perdita tecnica non è nemmno chissà cosa.......perchè è un portiere ancora acerbo.
> Presto ce lo incontreremo di fronte, e in quel momento voglio non 11 ma 80mila leoni.
> 
> FORZA MILAN



Oggi più che mai FORZA MILAN!!

And "I have a dream": un anno di tribuna e, poi a maggio, tibia e perone che fanno il loro dovere!!


----------



## Milanforever63 (15 Giugno 2017)

nessuno dice che è un brocco .. ma se ci schifa che vuoi farci ?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Va bene Donnarumma è un brocco, facilmente sostituibile. Contenti voi.



è fortissimo ma un portiere lo sostituisci. Basta appunto un Leno a 18 mln..


----------



## Petrecte (15 Giugno 2017)

Il mafioso di Torino lo aveva detto lo scorso anno .... la Juve schiera da sempre il portiere titolare della nazionale .... questi due avevano l'accordo ben prima del cambio di società... via a zero e grasse commissioni stile Pogbà, adesso via tutti i giocatori di Raiola dalla società.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

*De Cerame: Fassone mente, il Milan non ha mai offerto 4,5 milioni di Euro a Donnarumma. *


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema è che al primo assist il suo procuratore viene a richiedere clausole ed aumenti.
> Il tradimento di pogba alla juve non si consuma in un'estate ma passa attraverso rinnovi puntuali e sistematici e richieste di aumento ingaggio annuali.
> E dopo questo strappo non vedo i presupposti.



Pogba ha giocato bene fino al suo ultimo giorno di contratto.
Continuo a non vedere il problema.
Adesso è Raiola... prossimamente potrebbe essere un altro procuratore. E' il problema del calcio moderno... e se hai giocatori top o potenziali top, di scene simili ne vedrai a decine e decine, almeno finché il Milan non torna al top in Europa e non porta a casa una Champions.

IL problema, purtroppo, parte da lontano... dall'opera di distruzione del nano e del pelato.
E non mi meraviglierei se dietro sta storia non ci sia proprio l'amicone di Raiola: Galliani.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Che figata saranno i suoi allenamenti. Prevedo belle entrate sul portiere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *De Cerame: Fassone mente, il Milan non ha mai offerto 4,5 milioni di Euro a Donnarumma. *


Ahahahah Chi è quest'altro pagliaccio?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *De Cerame: Fassone mente, il Milan non ha mai offerto 4,5 milioni di Euro a Donnarumma. *



Non ci crederò mai. Non mi ha mai dato motivo per dubitare


----------



## Pitermilanista (15 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Già così il danno è enorme.
> Perdiamo l'unico fuoriclasse e lanciamo un pessimo messaggio a tutti i possibili big che potrebbero venire da noi.



Il pessimo messaggio lanciato ai big è un'offerta di rinnovo a un diciottenne a 5 milioni netti l'anno. Ma un po' d'orgoglio, un po' di amorè per questi colori, lo potete mostrare quando vengono calpestati ogni giorno e in ogni possibile situazione?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ti do una mano io...Galliani



Esatto, Galliani è uno degli assoluti artefici e protagonisti di questo esito, qui lo abbiamo sostenuto da sempre

Ma ora dico che non ha importanza, è ora di scacciare questi vecchi fantasmi e andare oltre.
Dollarumma ha la piena, completa responsabilità di ciò che è successo.


----------



## Smarx10 (15 Giugno 2017)

Sarebbe diventato il miglior portiere della storia del milan. Non lo nega nessuno. Ma a livello umano è crollato negli ultimi mesi. Sempre peggio. A livello tecnico non ci sono storie, ma a livello umano si è dimostrato non degno della maglia che indossava. Che vada al real, così magari ci portano James.


----------



## diavolo (15 Giugno 2017)




----------



## TheZio (15 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema è che al primo assist il suo procuratore viene a richiedere clausole ed aumenti.
> Il tradimento di pogba alla juve non si consuma in un'estate ma passa attraverso rinnovi puntuali e sistematici e richieste di aumento ingaggio annuali.
> E dopo questo strappo non vedo i presupposti.



The Ripper dice che non si deve per forza rinnovare un'altra volta a Jack.. O rimane così oppure la prossima estate se ne va anche lui.. E buona notte anche a lui..


----------



## markjordan (15 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Già così il danno è enorme.
> Perdiamo l'unico fuoriclasse e lanciamo un pessimo messaggio a tutti i possibili big che potrebbero venire da noi.


fuoriclasse deche'
e' e rimarra' una saponetta che respinge nei piedi ed e' gol


----------



## ScArsenal83 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *De Cerame: Fassone mente, il Milan non ha mai offerto 4,5 milioni di Euro a Donnarumma. *



Ah beh, se lo dice il conte Russo de Cerame


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *De Cerame: Fassone mente, il Milan non ha mai offerto 4,5 milioni di Euro a Donnarumma. *



Questi avvoltoi maledetti, Condor e avvoltoi, da sempre sulla nostra maglia aleggiano mangia carogne di ogni tipo.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> è fortissimo ma un portiere lo sostituisci. Basta appunto un Leno a 18 mln..



Non prenderei MAI un portiere straniero da un campionato straniero. A meno che non si chiami NEUER o COURTOIS.
Ci siamo già passati con Lehmann e Diego Lopez.

E nemmeno possiamo pensare di fare una squadra per 9/11 fatta di stranieri. Molti qui sono giovani e non si ricordano l'Inter pre-calciopoli....


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2017)

Bravo, vai a fare le tue papere altrove.


----------



## Coripra (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Va bene Donnarumma è un brocco, facilmente sostituibile. Contenti voi.



Ho scritto che è un brocco? Dove?
Dove ho scritto che è facilmente sostituibile?
Dove ho scritto che sono contento?

Io ho scritto che di "Top Player" così preferisco non averne.
E lo sottoscrivo.

Se poi tu vuoi una squadra di mercenari pronti a remarti contro quando gli fa comodo...

Contento tu...


----------



## gianluca1193 (15 Giugno 2017)

Ti auguro più crociati rotti di Perin.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *De Cerame: Fassone mente, il Milan non ha mai offerto 4,5 milioni di Euro a Donnarumma. *



Può avere anche mentito. 4.5 erano troppi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".



Piccolo giuda, adesso mettiti comodo in tribuna e guarda cosa ti perderai nei prossimi anni.

Spero che a breve vengano venduti anche Abate e Bonaventura. Bisogna tagliare tutti i ponti con Raiola.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2017)

Ecco, ora lo si può insultare. 
Schifosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> The Ripper dice che non si deve per forza rinnovare un'altra volta a Jack.. O rimane così oppure la prossima estate se ne va anche lui.. E buona notte anche a lui..



ah beh ma con raiola è impossibile sperare non venga a chiedere adeguamenti.
Tanto vale levarsi subito il pensiero.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

*Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Giugno 2017)

VERGOGNOSO.

Questo infame non deve vedere più il campo fino al 30 giugno 2018


----------



## Milanforever63 (15 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non prenderei MAI un portiere straniero da un campionato straniero. A meno che non si chiami NEUER o COURTOIS.
> Ci siamo già passati con Lehmann e Diego Lopez.
> 
> E nemmeno possiamo pensare di fare una squadra per 9/11 fatta di stranieri. Molti qui sono giovani e non si ricordano l'Inter pre-calciopoli....



Io Diego Lopez ora lo rimpiango ...


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> The Ripper dice che non si deve per forza rinnovare un'altra volta a Jack.. O rimane così oppure la prossima estate se ne va anche lui.. E buona notte anche a lui..



da qui al 2020..:!!!
A 31 anni lo puoi perdere anche a zero. Chissene.... Intanto ha un contratto con noi e resta. Raiola non può avanzare richieste di nessun tipo. Vuole venderlo? Allora porti un'offerta di 50mln. Non c'? Allora rimane con noi.
Chiaro e semplice.


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *De Cerame: Fassone mente, il Milan non ha mai offerto 4,5 milioni di Euro a Donnarumma. *



Questo fa parte della scuderia di telelombardia....


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *De Cerame: Fassone mente, il Milan non ha mai offerto 4,5 milioni di Euro a Donnarumma. *



De Cerame chi?
L'offerta giusta doveva essere 2,5 a salire, e già era tantissimo.
Qualunque cifra in più era fuori-mercato.


----------



## Milanforever63 (15 Giugno 2017)

willy wonka ha scritto:


> *peppe di stefano: L'idea di donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il real madrid.*




magari !!!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Io Diego Lopez ora lo rimpiango ...



un portiere che ha giocato bene 12/13 partite, e per il resto ha fatto papere mostruose, tanto da finire in panca a favore di un 16enne. Suvvia.


----------



## Ambrole (15 Giugno 2017)

Maledetti lui e raiola


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non prenderei MAI un portiere straniero da un campionato straniero. A meno che non si chiami NEUER o COURTOIS.
> Ci siamo già passati con Lehmann e Diego Lopez.
> 
> E nemmeno possiamo pensare di fare una squadra per 9/11 fatta di stranieri. Molti qui sono giovani e non si ricordano l'Inter pre-calciopoli....



Certo che ricordo l'inter...boh dico solo che a me Leno piace parecchio...qui in italia non so chi prenderei (meret?)


----------



## Smarx10 (15 Giugno 2017)

Bonaventura è stato costretto a passare a Raiola per rifirmare col milan. Non scherziamo. Questo il procuratore lo molla subito se gli viene chiesto. Jack non si tocca. Un uomo con la testa sulle spalle come Jack non può farsi traviare da uno come Raiola. Se poi magari lascia anche il pizzettaro, per me la fascia da capitano è lì pronta.


----------



## Memories of the Time (15 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> magari !!!!!!!



Più che altro, che dopo questo schifo provino tutti a comportarsi da persone mature e non aumentare il danno per entrambe le parti.


----------



## markjordan (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*


fumo x mascherare l'accordo coi ....
non succedera' e lo sa


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Ottimo, non vedo l'ora.
A Madrid dopo il primo errore lo massacreranno, è la piazza giusta per distruggerlo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Ci porti un'offerta dai 30 milioni in su, altrimenti lo facciamo marcire in tribuna fino a giugno 2018, altro che Real Madrid subito


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Io Diego Lopez ora lo rimpiango ...



Forse era meglio aspettare e non cederlo così senza pensarci.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Mah, spero solo di non vederlo ai gobbi...


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


>



proprio lui va preso...per me fortissimo


----------



## Ambrole (15 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> magari !!!!!!!


Per il milan sarebbe conveniente, ma se sti cinesi hanno veramente i soldi a palate, sarebbe stupendo tenerlo in.tribuna, e FARGLI PERDERE I MONDIALI!!!!! Cosi poi si vede se raiola é cosi furbo. Dopo un anno fermo e senza mondiali, nessun top team scommetterebbe su di lui o cmq non n con alti ingaggi


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Via subito. Fuori dalle palle.

A Madrid, dopo un paio di papere, lo rimandano in Cantera.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Quotatimo le NEWS!!


----------



## Pitermilanista (15 Giugno 2017)

Hanno sciolto i cani, i mangiatori di carcasse, gli amici del Condor. Fetidi, viscidi, hanno rialzato la testa. Ce ne sono un paio pure qui, mi sembra. Ma vi andrà male, come sempre. Il Karma fa giri immensi, ma poi Plana ad altezza padulo... Avete capito bene, profanatori di animali morti, giicatori di poker, finti giornalisti dall'alito fetido? Perché lo so che state leggendo...


----------



## Tahva (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*


Il Milan troverà altri Donnarumma, Donnarumma non troverà mai un altro Milan. Tutto qui.


----------



## CIppO (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".



Ripugnante.
Dovrebbe baciare lo sfintere di chi l'ha lanciato e creduto in lui, noi tifosi compresi.
Vergogna!


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Mi viene da piangere..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Via domani, spero inizino la trattativa stasera stesso. Altro che kalinic o Borini, facciamo subito una squadra per lo scudetto.

E poi alla prima papera, al Bernabeu lo sbattono a PULIRE I CESSI. Lì non scherzano.


----------



## Maximo (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Sono davvero amareggiato, mai avrei pensato ad un epilogo del genere. Spero a questo punto che vada al Real, questa situazione potrebbe diventare un'opportunità per noi, ad esempio vedrei bene uno scambio alla pari con Modric


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Beh ovviamente non ci mette nemmeno la faccia. Omuncolo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ho scritto che è un brocco? Dove?
> Dove ho scritto che è facilmente sostituibile?
> Dove ho scritto che sono contento?
> 
> ...



Oggi il progetto cinese è crollato ancora prima di cominciare. Noi ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo ma agli occhi esterni è così per tutti. Volevano comprare due top player e invece non rinnova l'unico che abbiamo. Che credibilità abbiamo adesso? Questa è grossissima ragazzi. Un danno incredibile invece vedo gente esultare, questa cosa mi manda in bestia scusate.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Infame, inutile schifoso ammasso di immondizia.
Tribuna un anno per fargli saltare il mondiale.
Poi rompergli le gambe e sputargli addosso a questo maiale
Vergognati Fecciarumma, vergognati bamboccio ridicolo e demente.
Vergognati e preparati a non venire mai piu in zona Milan altrimenti sono guai.
Vattene, vattene e vattene! Non sporcare piu il nostro buon Nome.



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Oggi il progetto cinese è crollato ancora prima di cominciare. Noi ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo ma agli occhi esterni è così per tutti. Volevano comprare due top player e invece non rinnova l'unico che abbiamo. Che credibilità abbiamo adesso? Questa è grossissima ragazzi. Un danno incredibile invece vedo gente esultare, questa cosa mi manda in bestia scusate.



Non facciamola drammatica, è un danno d'immagine ma ci risolleveremo.
Se cominciamo a dire che il progetto è finito allora torniamo con Berlusconi e falliamo del tutto dai.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

Questo milan era troppo piccolo per il fenomeno che ancora piglia gol sul suo palo.
Impari l'umiltà gigio.


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Vuole evitare problemi con i tifosi....ma come, grande e grosso...


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Ecco bravo mercenario. Vattene lontano così non rischi le manate in faccia. Schifoso


----------



## ignaxio (15 Giugno 2017)

Un colpo al cuore. Come una finale persa.


----------



## CrisRs (15 Giugno 2017)

speriamo sia una cosa positiva, che la società per farsi "perdonare" o alleggerire la pillola ci prenderanno un qualche top...


----------



## Eziomare (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Oggi il progetto cinese è crollato ancora prima di cominciare. Noi ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo ma agli occhi esterni è così per tutti. Volevano comprare due top player e invece non rinnova l'unico che abbiamo. Che credibilità abbiamo adesso? Questa è grossissima ragazzi. Un danno incredibile invece vedo gente esultare, questa cosa mi manda in bestia scusate.


Cos'altro avrebbe dovuto fare la società? Offrire 8 milioni all'anno? Davvero non capisco.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*


Buona SFORTUNA bimbominkia.


----------



## Giangy (15 Giugno 2017)

Addio Gigio. Grazie di tutto, prenderemo un altro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Mi lascia un amaro in bocca incredibile, non avevo mai visto una cosa simile nel mondo del calcio ma forse meglio cosi. I farabutti devono stare più lontani possibili da MilAnello. Porti i soldi e ci facciamo due top acquisti


----------



## albydigei (15 Giugno 2017)

Secondo di stefano, sono stati offerti più di 5 milioni NETTI all'anno per cinque anni a Dollarumma


----------



## TheZio (15 Giugno 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Un colpo al cuore. Come una finale persa.



Si, ma dopo Istanbul arrivò Atene...


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Cos'altro avrebbe dovuto fare la società? Offrire 8 milioni all'anno? Davvero non capisco.



Non capisco nemmeno io. Pieno appoggio alla società.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Oggi il progetto cinese è crollato ancora prima di cominciare. Noi ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo ma agli occhi esterni è così per tutti. Volevano comprare due top player e invece non rinnova l'unico che abbiamo. Che credibilità abbiamo adesso? Questa è grossissima ragazzi. Un danno incredibile invece vedo gente esultare, questa cosa mi manda in bestia scusate.



Hai ragione, non c'è da esultare. 
Ma la rabbia adesso è veramente incontrollabile. Non è possibile mantenere in squadra situazioni del genere, questi elementi e queste situazioni vanno a destabilizzare tutto. Dobbiamo rinascere, ma i germi vanno eliminati, anche a costo di sacrifici così terribili.
Donnarumma si è rivelato un germe pericolosissimo.

Io adoravo Donnarumma, sto malissimo a pensare a che punto siamo arrivati, però si rinasce sempre dalle ceneri.
La rinascita ora consiste nel prendersi una barca di soldi.

Sulla credibilità non saprei. Secondo me ne usciremo comunque bene. Ora ci vuole una risposta clamorosa sul mercato, un giocatore super top annunciato entro due settimane.
Confido nella reazione e nell'orgoglio.


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Oggi il progetto cinese è crollato ancora prima di cominciare. Noi ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo ma agli occhi esterni è così per tutti. Volevano comprare due top player e invece non rinnova l'unico che abbiamo. Che credibilità abbiamo adesso? Questa è grossissima ragazzi. Un danno incredibile invece vedo gente esultare, questa cosa mi manda in bestia scusate.



Incidente di percorso che poteva capitare a tutti, visti gli attori in gioco. Che sia un danno è chiaro, ma non ci si può fare nulla...


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Oggi il progetto cinese è crollato ancora prima di cominciare.* Noi ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo ma agli occhi esterni è così per tutti. Volevano comprare due top player e invece non rinnova l'unico che abbiamo. Che credibilità abbiamo adesso? Questa è grossissima ragazzi. Un danno incredibile invece vedo gente esultare, questa cosa mi manda in bestia scusate.



Si certo abbiamo venduto il nuovo Messi. Ma che scrivi??? Ma top player de che? A Madrid o a Barcellona il portiere è un palo aggiuntivo e nonostante questo vincono Champions da anni. Ma per favore.. siamo amareggiati solo perchè è un prodotto del vivaio che è spuntato nel letame sparso da Galliani&co..


----------



## Hellscream (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



L'ho detto il primo giorno che è iniziata questa telenovela e lo ridico oggi.

Niente e nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che dietro sta storia ci siano i ladri. E non si sorprenderebbe se tra 2 anni CASUALMENTE finisse proprio lì. Detto questo, è un """uomo""" di m. senza eguali nella storia del Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

Ha messo il suo destino nelle mani di raiola e raiola non ha mai visto di buon occhio il nuovo milan.
La realtà è questa.
Si nasconde da mesi laddove la nostra sede è un via vaivai di agenti, procuratori, calciatori, presidenti.
Magari mino ha già un accordo con qualche società.


----------



## de sica (15 Giugno 2017)

*Peppe Di Stefano: il Milan aveva offerto oltre 5 milioni netti a stagione per 5 anni. Offerta comunque rifiutata.*


----------



## CrisRs (15 Giugno 2017)

dovrà cercarsi una squadra subito, perché penso non sia ormai neanche più una bella cosa passeggiare per Milano in grazia di dio...ora dovrà stare molto attento...non può permettersi un altro anno a Milano...e intendo Milano città...


----------



## chris (15 Giugno 2017)

ci sono rimasto davvero male... spero solo che almeno vada all-estero e non alla rubbe!!! anche io lo manderei in tribuna 1 anno,. ma poi non becchi 1 eur.. venderlo subio se qualcuno si fa sotto , sperando che quei squali bianconeri non siano gia sotto....


----------



## Victorss (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*


Fuori dalle palle nel minor tempo possibile, prima del ritiro grazie.


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Mi dispiace molto,ma ce ne faremo una ragione.La società si è comportata impeccabilmente,e il Milan sopravvivrà anche senza di lui. Per quanto mi riguarda lo lascerei marcire in panchina per un anno,ma è pur vero che è conveniente anche per noi venderlo adesso e non perderlo poi a zero, ancor meglio se all'estero e non ai ladri. Tanto state tranquilli che il Bernabei non perdona nulla!


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

*Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*


----------



## Cantastorie (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*


Spero che almeno vada via subito veramente. Almeno ci si può monetizzare un minimo o lo si può scambiare. Brutta botta di immagine e al morale. Spero che o Plizzari o un nostro eventuale futuro acquisto diventi il suo prossimo rivale per la nazionale...


----------



## markjordan (15 Giugno 2017)

x vendere deve accettarlo e se ha gia' l'accordo .....


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...




.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: il Milan aveva offerto oltre 5 milioni netti a stagione per 5 anni. Offerta comunque rifiutata.*



.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*



Per un milione, che pezzente.
CHE PEZZENTE


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*



Perez alle prime papere lo manda direttamente in panchina, sapete cosa siano per loro 6 mln di euro.. due noccioline


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Giugno 2017)

Potrei fare commenti "razzisti" (chi ha naso ha già capito), ma evito. Una roba imbarazzante. Non esiste neanche un minimo di valore ormai in questa società. L'importante è ingurgitare solo soldi


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*



Denunciare alla procura.
Non credo sia la differenza di 1 milione ad aver fatto vacillare il duo, ci deve essere qualche polpettina irregolare promessa al pizzaiolo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Giugno 2017)

Per venderlo a cifre intorno i 20mln meglio lasciarlo in tribuna 1 anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: il Milan aveva offerto oltre 5 milioni netti a stagione per 5 anni. Offerta comunque rifiutata.*



Ma è chiaro dai, fassone e mirabelli hanno fatto capire che da noi non si fanno polpette.
Dall'affare pogba raiola , tra juve e utd, ci ha guadaganto 50 mln di euro!!! Senza tener conto delle commissioni per i rinnovi/adeguamenti annuali che hanno preceduto la cessione.
Ma ci rendiamo conto???
Siamo troppo puliti per il modo di lavorare di raiola.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Giugno 2017)

quindi oggi non hanno lavorato per conti e biglia per questo verme? azz giornata buttata......adios vermerumma e spero che ti vada tutto male...


----------



## mabadi (15 Giugno 2017)

io smetterei di parlare di questo donna e qualcosa e mi concentrerei sui nuovi acquisti.
Non merito che gli si dedichi altro tempo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*



Se è così potrebbero farci uno sconticino per James


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*



Per un milione ha deciso di diventare uno schifoso 
Non sto più male,non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Perez alle prime papere lo manda direttamente in panchina, sapete cosa siano per loro 6 mln di euro.. due noccioline



Pulitura cessi, altro che panchina! Quelli lo mettono a lavare la pupù di Ronaldo.


----------



## Victorss (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Oggi il progetto cinese è crollato ancora prima di cominciare. Noi ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo ma agli occhi esterni è così per tutti. Volevano comprare due top player e invece non rinnova l'unico che abbiamo. Che credibilità abbiamo adesso? Questa è grossissima ragazzi. Un danno incredibile invece vedo gente esultare, questa cosa mi manda in bestia scusate.


Si dai, dove hai detto che ci troviamo per il suicidio di massa?


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*



Che sarebbero stati 7 se noi avessimo offerto 6?
ahahahah


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2017)

A questo punto dobbiamo farci dare dal Real un big. James preferibilmente. E poi sostituire Donnar'homm e ***** con Leno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*


Lol e a noi?


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Cos'altro avrebbe dovuto fare la società? Offrire 8 milioni all'anno? Davvero non capisco.



Per me si è cercato di fare fuori il pizzaiolo e lui avrà fatto pressione su un 18enne affinchè potessero mantenere in piedi il sodalizio; poi, forse, la gratitudine dei Donnarumma nei confronti del procuratore avrà fatto il resto. Presumo eh?......


----------



## Hellscream (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Oggi il progetto cinese è crollato ancora prima di cominciare. Noi ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo ma agli occhi esterni è così per tutti. Volevano comprare due top player e invece non rinnova l'unico che abbiamo. Che credibilità abbiamo adesso? Questa è grossissima ragazzi. Un danno incredibile invece vedo gente esultare, questa cosa mi manda in bestia scusate.



Mi dispiace caro, ma non sono d'accordo. Il Milan ha fatto tutto il possibile e con trasparenza per tenerlo. E' arrivato ad offrire ad un ingaggio FUORI DAL MONDO (è bene ricordarlo) che nemmeno MESSI prendeva a 18 anni. Poi se lui non vuole rinnovare, e a questo punto verrebbe da pensare che non abbia avuto l'intenzione di farlo dal principio, altro che "ci devo pensare", il Milan cosa doveva fare? Puntare la pistola ed obbligarlo a firmare? Sarebbe stato come dici tu se fosse stato il Milan a venderlo, ma non è così. E quello là che è voluto andare via. E sono due cose completamente diverse.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Oggi il progetto cinese è crollato ancora prima di cominciare. Noi ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo ma agli occhi esterni è così per tutti. Volevano comprare due top player e invece non rinnova l'unico che abbiamo. Che credibilità abbiamo adesso? Questa è grossissima ragazzi. Un danno incredibile invece vedo gente esultare, questa cosa mi manda in bestia scusate.



Non sono affatto d'accordo. La nuova dirigenza ha ereditato una situazione resa impossibile dagli accordi tra la precedente dirigenza e quel mafioso di m... raiola aveva praticamente reso pubblico mesi prima del closing che avrebbe boicottato la nuova proprietà. 
Che altro potevano fare se non offrire anche più del massimo accettabile per um neo 18enne?


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Per me si è cercato di fare fuori il pizzaiolo e lui avrà fatto pressione su un 18enne affinchè potessero mantenere in piedi il sodalizio; poi, forse, la gratitudine dei Donnarumma nei confronti del procuratore avrà fatto il resto. Presumo eh?......



Ma quale gratitudine, questo è un infame pezzo di sterco e basta.
Chissa da quanti mesi vuole andarsene


----------



## markjordan (15 Giugno 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Per venderlo a cifre intorno i 20mln meglio lasciarlo in tribuna 1 anno.


avete idea di quante polemiche coi media (tutti contro )
ci rimetterebbe la squadra in campo


----------



## TheZio (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*



Vuole andare in una squadra che forse ha già raggiunto l'apice del suo ciclo, e potrebbe iniziare la fase discendente, e soprattutto mettersi in competizione con Navas che, pur essendo un cesso, mi sembra sia ben voluto dai compagni e dall'allenatore..


----------



## Solo (15 Giugno 2017)

Non sono sorpreso a questo punto. Se non fosse una persona di emme avrebbe rinnovato da un pezzo.

Se qualcuno ci offre 30 milioni bene, altrimenti faccia pure un anno di tribuna.

Ora vediamo di liberarci del pizzaiolo una volta per sempre. Abate e Bonaventura devono cambiare procuratore oppure essere ceduti.


----------



## Marilson (15 Giugno 2017)

e' gia' il nuovo portiere della Juventus. Il danno e' totale, perche' perderemo tutti i soldi del cartellino visto che andra' a zero. Rifiutera' ogni proposta.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*




Speriamo, tra tutte le squadre la peggiore dove può andare è il Real, dove non aspettano nessuno e dove il rischio di fallire è alto.

Alle prime incertezze partiranno i mugugni del Bernabeu e questo qua svalvolerà di brutto.

Ma purtroppo in questa storia losca io ci sento la puzza dei gobbi. Una infamata simile può venire solo da quella parte.


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Oggi il progetto cinese è crollato ancora prima di cominciare. Noi ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo ma agli occhi esterni è così per tutti. Volevano comprare due top player e invece non rinnova l'unico che abbiamo. Che credibilità abbiamo adesso? Questa è grossissima ragazzi. Un danno incredibile invece vedo gente esultare, questa cosa mi manda in bestia scusate.


Opinioni non condivisibili, il progetto del nuovo club, a tre-cinque anni e ben oltre il miliardo di euro di equity a budget non può essere intralciato dalla minore vicenda del mancato rinnovo contrattuale di un giocatore dalla reputazione sportiva inesistente, al netto delle vanterie del suo agente e di una pubblicistica orientata sulla suggestione di sedicenne esordiente in serie A, nel Milan. Comprensibile l'amarezza, meno la dilatazione trascendente di un evento contrattuale tra i tanti del mercato. Donnarumma porta con sé un repertorio di prodezze e di errori in pari misura, ed un agente ingombrante e venale. Dovrà parare tanto, e bene, per superare handicap notevoli. A Madrid, o a Torino, la favola del giovane talento non avrà grande impatto, e lì conteranno i fatti.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...



Adesso mi divertirò a tifare contro l'under 21, per cominciare.


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*



Anzi che non monitoravano la situazione!!!!!
SCIACALLI!!!!!!!


----------



## mil77 (15 Giugno 2017)

mah io sono convinto che sia successo qualcosa durante l'incontro. se Raiola sapeva già di non rinnovare non si sarebbe mai presentato a Casa Milan e soprattutto non accompagnato dall'Avv. Rigo. cosa porti a fare un avvocato se non per redigere un contratto?


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Ci fossero stati dietro berlusconi e galliani avrei avuto dei dubbi ma visto quanto sono stati chiari fin dal primo fassone e mirabelli qui tutte le colpe vanno a raiola e a un bambino più riconoscente al suo procuratore che alla sua squadra del cuore.
Noi tifosi dovremmo smetterla di credere nelle bandiere per evitare di starci male.
Purtroppo l'abbiamo preso in quel posto perchè ci toccherà venderlo per poco o addirittura a zero ma almeno ci sia tolti di torno raiola per sempre, su questo ne possiamo stare certi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso mi divertirò a tifare contro l'under 21, per cominciare.



Non andava mandato neanche la sta feccia.


----------



## Smarx10 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Oggi il progetto cinese è crollato ancora prima di cominciare. Noi ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo ma agli occhi esterni è così per tutti. Volevano comprare due top player e invece non rinnova l'unico che abbiamo. Che credibilità abbiamo adesso? Questa è grossissima ragazzi. Un danno incredibile invece vedo gente esultare, questa cosa mi manda in bestia scusate.



Ma stiamo scherzando? Il rinnovo del contratto è sul tavolo dall'anno scorso. Raiola ha continuato a rimandare. Arrivata la nuova società è stata formulata un'offerta di rinnovo da 5 milioni all'anno (lo avrebbe fatto diventare il terzo portiere più pagato al mondo). Più di così cosa si poteva fare? Quando sono arrivati i nuovi proprietari gli hanno offerto una pioggia di milioni. Se il giocatore poi ha rifiutato che cosa ci poteva fare fassone? Io ringrazio la nuova proprietà che finalmente è chiara e trasparente. Se per te poi il progetto finisce oggi, non so cosa dire davvero.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: il Real Madrid ha proposto a Raiola 6 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus per Donnarumma.*


Immagino che l'intermediario per l'amico Florentino sia un uomo dai pochi capelli con la cravatta gialla e dal ventre prominente.


----------



## anakyn101 (15 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi meglio cosi'. Eliminiamo il marcio e ripartiamo con serenita'! BASTA RAIOLA fuori tutti i suoi assistiti dalle balle!


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2017)

Certo che oggi proprio... mi don lasciato con la ragazza, l'azienda dove lavoro mi ha comunicato che a settembre chiude, ora sto verme... porca trota che giornata...


----------



## TheZio (15 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace caro, ma non sono d'accordo. Il Milan ha fatto tutto il possibile e con trasparenza per tenerlo. E' arrivato ad offrire ad un ingaggio FUORI DAL MONDO (è bene ricordarlo) che nemmeno MESSI prendeva a 18 anni. Poi se lui non vuole rinnovare, e a questo punto verrebbe da pensare che non abbia avuto l'intenzione di farlo dal principio, altro che "ci devo pensare", il Milan cosa doveva fare? Puntare la pistola ed obbligarlo a firmare? Sarebbe stato come dici tu se fosse stato il Milan a venderlo, ma non è così. E quello là che è voluto andare via. E sono due cose completamente diverse.



Esatto!

Tu offri 4, qualcun altro offrirà 5..
Tu ne metti 7, loro 8..
e così via..

Alla fine la verità è che i Minorati volevano andarsene.. Parlo al plurale perchè son 3 **********lli...


----------



## Antijuventino (15 Giugno 2017)

Questo al real madrid non dura più di 1 stagione, fa una papera a partita che ti costa puntualmente il gol e i tifosi del real non si fanno certo problemi a fischiare un giocatore che sbaglia, lo hanno fatto con casillas con benzema e con ronaldo, figuriamoci donnarumma.. Tempo 2 stagioni massimo e cambierà ancora squadra, speriamo soltanto che non sia uom... bimbo di m da andare alla juve


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma + 20 per James. 
E poi ci andiamo a prendere Belotti
Poi per la porta o Leno o Meret+Reina.


----------



## siioca (15 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me era tutto deciso da tempo, se il Milan passava ai cinesi Raiola se lo portava via.


----------



## Mic (15 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'ho detto il primo giorno che è iniziata questa telenovela e lo ridico oggi.
> 
> Niente e nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che dietro sta storia ci siano i ladri. E non si sorprenderebbe se tra 2 anni CASUALMENTE finisse proprio lì. Detto questo, è un """uomo""" di m. senza eguali nella storia del Milan.



Purtroppo temo sia così


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Ovvio. La Juve ha preso il polacco, strapagandolo.


----------



## Eziomare (15 Giugno 2017)

Stavo pensando...se c'e' davvero di mezzo un'offerta del Real allora la questione e' relativa all'ambizione sportiva del ragazzo e non tanto alla sua venalità, non trovate?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando...se c'e' davvero di mezzo un'offerta del Real allora la questione e' relativa all'ambizione sportiva del ragazzo e non tanto alla sua venalità, non trovate?



No, io non trovo...per me ha semplicemente la segatura in testa


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando...se c'e' davvero di mezzo un'offerta del Real allora la questione e' relativa all'ambizione sportiva del ragazzo e non tanto alla sua venalità, non trovate?



Vedrai se dopo un paio di stagioni non andrà in Premier a guadagnare 12M senza piu possibilità di vincere qualcosa a livello Europeo.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...



Sarebbe da vendere, anche se il peppone nostro sta dicendo che il Milan al momento non vogliono darlo via.

Sarebbe un disastro anche per la nazionale, ci sono i mondiali, non può andare in tribuna.


----------



## Marilson (15 Giugno 2017)

a tutti quelli che parlano di 100 milioni, Donnarumma + 20 per James etc. Vi ricordo che ci hanno appena fatto un danno economico mostruoso dichiarando ufficialmente di non voler rinnovare. Attualmente il cartellino vale zero, non credo sia neanche monetizzabile ormai piu'. Inoltre lui rifiutera' ogni offerta, preferira' non giocare piuttosto. Vedrete.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ovvio. La Juve ha preso il polacco, strapagandolo.



Non è ancora ufficiale, e la cosa puzza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da vendere, anche se il peppone nostro sta dicendo che il Milan al momento non vogliono darlo via.
> 
> Sarebbe un disastro anche per la nazionale, ci sono i mondiali, non può andare in tribuna.



Boh, tanto giocherà Buffon..


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Giugno 2017)

Rivendico con orgoglio di essere stato il primo a lanciare su MilanWorld l'hashtag *#donnarummavattene*

Adesso esigo:

1) che lui finisca un anno in tribuna

2) che si prendano per il colletto Jack e quella specie di bisex di Abate e gli si dica "Vi diamo 7 giorni per cambiare procuratore, dopo di che o ci portate un'offerta di un'altra squadra o fate compagnia in tribuna per un anno al maiale".

Mai più assistiti dell'obeso.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> a tutti quelli che parlano di 100 milioni, Donnarumma + 20 per James etc. Vi ricordo che ci hanno appena fatto un danno economico mostruoso dichiarando ufficialmente di non voler rinnovare. Attualmente il cartellino vale zero, non credo sia neanche monetizzabile ormai piu'. Inoltre lui rifiutera' ogni offerta, preferira' non giocare piuttosto. Vedrete.



Bisogna regalarlo al Real, loro giustamente non ci mettono i soldi.

Bisogna regalarlo per non fargli fare tribuna per il mondiale e *non mandarlo alla Juve*.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2017)

Sta storia è così marcia che dietro non ci può essere che la Juve: quindi conservate un po' di insulti per quando firmerà con i ladri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da vendere, anche se il peppone nostro sta dicendo che il Milan al momento non vogliono darlo via.
> 
> Sarebbe un disastro anche per la nazionale, ci sono i mondiali, non può andare in tribuna.


Quindi, fatemi capire, dovremmo pure farlo giocare per amor patrio, senza comprare nessuno al suo posto? Di Stefano deve fare sempre i "ragionamenti" più irritanti, oh.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Rivendico con orgoglio di essere stato il primo a lanciare su MilanWorld l'hashtag *#donnarummavattene*
> 
> Adesso esigo:
> 
> ...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è ancora ufficiale, e la cosa puzza.



Si è esposto Buffon e le loro mire sono a Madrid, dove gli avranno offerto la luna.


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> certo che oggi proprio... Mi don lasciato con la ragazza, l'azienda dove lavoro mi ha comunicato che a settembre chiude, ora sto verme... Porca trota che giornata...



solidarieta' totale brother!!!!!!


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2017)

Sono deluso. 

La situazione è comunque molto intricata, cosa dobbiamo fare? 

Inchiodarlo dodici mesi alla tribuna con perdita del mondiale sarebbe cosa buona e giusta, sarebbe il giusto modo per punirne uno per educarne cento, per far capire che il Milan fa sul serio...ma sapete qual'è il rischio? Il rischio è che poi il prossimo anno, per ripicca, questo firmi a zero per la Juventus.

Arrivati a questo punto ci tocca metter da parte l'orgoglio e vendere il ragazzo, generare una vera e proprio asta e ricavare il più possibile da investire per la squadra, per rafforzarla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Giugno 2017)

Vi inivto ad inviare un messaggio gentile e rispettoso via instagram e l'opzione di messaggio privato...


Il suo profilo Insta lo gestisce lui stesso a quanto sembra


----------



## koti (15 Giugno 2017)

*Di Marzio: "l'unica vera tentazione per Donnarumma si chiama Real Madrid. Il club madrileno è stata l'unica società in grado di convicere tutto l'entourage del portiere. Adesso le possibilità sono due: partire a parametro 0 tra un anno, oppure intavolare una trattativa tra Milan e Real Madrid. I Blancos vogliono Donnarumma e sono disponibili ad entrambe le soluzioni".*


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...



Non credo alla Juve comunque.. secondo voi la Juve si mette a pagare 6/7 mln di euro un portiere 18enne con Raiola?

Nemmeno Buffon ha uno stipendio del genere.


----------



## Marilson (15 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ovvio. La Juve ha preso il polacco, strapagandolo.



non e' stato ancora ufficializzato


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi, fatemi capire, dovremmo pure farlo giocare per amor patrio, senza comprare nessuno al suo posto? Di Stefano deve fare sempre i "ragionamenti" più irritanti, oh.



Questo lo dico io. Io sono un appassionato dello sport più che del Milan, bruciare un patrimonio lasciandolo in tribuna è indecoroso. Se vuole andare al Real, andasse subito.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...



La gente non mi crederà ma io temevo più il rinnovo che la rottura. Cedere ai ricatti del mafioso avrebbe significato bruciare completamente le tappe, passando sin da subito dalla fase di crescita a quella di affermazione (da un portiere che prende un ingaggio alla Neuer io esigo un rendimento alla Neuer) e ciò avrebbe inevitabilmente influito sui giudizi e sulle prestazioni di un giocatore che è ancora giovanissimo e ha bisogno di almeno altri 2-3 anni prima di completare la sua maturazione. Se poi aggiungiamo il fatto che dal punto di vista umano si è rivelato essere una vera e propria m... (perché c'è differenza tra mercenario ed escremento) i rimpianti quasi si azzerano.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Giugno 2017)

Si fotta. Ha il procuratore che si merita


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "l'unica vera tentazione per Donnarumma si chiama Real Madrid. Il club madrileno è stata l'unica società in grado di convicere tutto l'entourage del portiere. Adesso le possibilità sono due: partire a parametro 0 tra un anno, oppure intavolare una trattativa tra Milan e Real Madrid. I Blancos vogliono Donnaruma e sono disponibili ad entrambe le soluzioni".*



.


----------



## Marilson (15 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "l'unica vera tentazione per Donnarumma si chiama Real Madrid. Il club madrileno è stata l'unica società in grado di convicere tutto l'entourage del portiere. Adesso le possibilità sono due: partire a parametro 0 tra un anno, oppure intavolare una trattativa tra Milan e Real Madrid. I Blancos vogliono Donnaruma e sono disponibili ad entrambe le soluzioni".*



l'offerta irrinunciabile del Real Madrid, un casco di banane e due bottiglie di San Miguel.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da vendere, anche se il peppone nostro sta dicendo che il Milan al momento non vogliono darlo via.
> 
> Sarebbe un disastro anche per la nazionale, ci sono i mondiali, non può andare in tribuna.



E allora? Chi se ne importa del mondiale. Sto mercenario ci ha provocato un danno clamoroso, e ora dobbiamo farlo pure giocare per fargli fare il mondiale? Ragionando a caldo lo farei stare in tribuna tutto l'anno, ma usando la logica è meglio venderlo subito se possibile, e guadagnarci qualcosa per rinforzarci ulteriormente.
Ma se ciò non fosse possibile, tribuna tutto l'anno. Con che faccia poi giocherebbe da noi dopo questo scandalo? Lo fischierebbero (giustamente) ogni volta che tocca palla ricoprendolo di insulti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo lo dico io. Io sono un appassionato dello sport più che del Milan, bruciare un patrimonio lasciandolo in tribuna è indecoroso. Se vuole andare al Real, andasse subito.


Ma quale patrimonio? Questo gesto è stato schifoso per ogni sportivo, non soltanto per i milanisti. Se è un patrimonio, allora va bruciato.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Giugno 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> a tutti quelli che parlano di 100 milioni, Donnarumma + 20 per James etc. Vi ricordo che ci hanno appena fatto un danno economico mostruoso dichiarando ufficialmente di non voler rinnovare. Attualmente il cartellino vale zero, non credo sia neanche monetizzabile ormai piu'. Inoltre lui rifiutera' ogni offerta, preferira' non giocare piuttosto. Vedrete.



Non credo per diversi motivi:
1- Se non gioca salta il mondiale.
2- già diversi club (Barca e Inter su tutti) hanno deciso di non cercare più o comunque ridurre il più possibile l'interesse per gli assistiti di Raiola. Se il pizzaiolo vuole continuare a farsi terra bruciata questa mi pare la strada giusta, ma non credo sia così stupido.
3- Non esistono "sgarri" di questo livello tra i top club, sarebbe anche questo un upgrade negativo: se vogliono un giocatore, anche se in scadenza, qualcosa ti fanno monetizzare.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Giugno 2017)

Per quelli che dicono che oggi è la sconfitta della società Cinese etc. Ma davvero? Cioè voi mi volete dire che solo perché un bambinetto viziato non vuole rinnovare casca tutto il progetto del nuovo Milan? Ma per piacere. PER PIACERE.


----------



## edoardo (15 Giugno 2017)

Penso che vada via tutta la famiglia da milano.


----------



## Pitermilanista (15 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Certo che oggi proprio... mi don lasciato con la ragazza, l'azienda dove lavoro mi ha comunicato che a settembre chiude, ora sto verme... porca trota che giornata...



La prima e la terza sono due benedizioni anche se ancora non lo sai, per la seconda spero la situazione si raddrizzi.


----------



## Smarx10 (15 Giugno 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando...se c'e' davvero di mezzo un'offerta del Real allora la questione e' relativa all'ambizione sportiva del ragazzo e non tanto alla sua venalità, non trovate?



Ma è chiaro che la motivazione sia quella. Non penso che alla fine sia un discorso economico. O almeno non solo quello. Ma il discorso è un altro. Perchè non puoi baciare la maglia, dichiarare di voler diventare capitano e di rimanere rossonero fino a 38 anni, e poi alla prima offerta te ne vai salutando tutto e tutti. Per di più dopo aver tenuto sotto scacco per mesi la proprietà. Se donnarumma avesse detto da subito che il suo sogno era il real, i tifosi ci sarebbero rimasti male ma se ne sarebbero fatti una ragione. Qui il discorso è quello di aver preso in giro per mesi i tifosi, illudendoli. Poi il discorso è di questo tipo se il ragazzo va al real. Se mai dovesse andare alla juve, sarebbe molto peggio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quale patrimonio? Questo gesto è stato schifoso per ogni sportivo, non soltanto per i milanisti. Se è un patrimonio, allora va bruciato.



Sto leggendo di molti Juventini abbastanza schifati, ad esempio. Non ci ha fatto una bella figura globalmente. Ovviamente anche tanti sfottò (esempio lampante i minorati neri e azzurri), ma anche tante dimostrazioni di sportività


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...



Quotate per favore.


----------



## Victorss (15 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Certo che oggi proprio... mi don lasciato con la ragazza, l'azienda dove lavoro mi ha comunicato che a settembre chiude, ora sto verme... porca trota che giornata...


Cristo santo..vai a comprare qualche cassa di birre..a volte aiuta..


----------



## SmokingBianco (15 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Certo che oggi proprio... mi don lasciato con la ragazza, l'azienda dove lavoro mi ha comunicato che a settembre chiude, ora sto verme... porca trota che giornata...



Solidarietà amico milanista, se passi da Genova hai un caffè pagato minimo


----------



## Garrincha (15 Giugno 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Per quelli che dicono che oggi è la sconfitta della società Cinese etc. Ma davvero? Cioè voi mi volete dire che solo perché un bambinetto viziato non vuole rinnovare casca tutto il progetto del nuovo Milan? Ma per piacere. PER PIACERE.



Fa pensare che Raiola sia stato diffidente dal primo giorno della nuova proprietà, ed è uno che dove ci sono soldi si attacca come una zecca


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quale patrimonio? Questo gesto è stato schifoso per ogni sportivo, non soltanto per i milanisti. Se è un patrimonio, allora va bruciato.



Concordo.


----------



## koti (15 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "l'unica vera tentazione per Donnarumma si chiama Real Madrid. Il club madrileno è stata l'unica società in grado di convicere tutto l'entourage del portiere. Adesso le possibilità sono due: partire a parametro 0 tra un anno, oppure intavolare una trattativa tra Milan e Real Madrid. I Blancos vogliono Donnaruma e sono disponibili ad entrambe le soluzioni".*


Andrà al Real.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "l'unica vera tentazione per Donnarumma si chiama Real Madrid. Il club madrileno è stata l'unica società in grado di convicere tutto l'entourage del portiere. Adesso le possibilità sono due: partire a parametro 0 tra un anno, oppure intavolare una trattativa tra Milan e Real Madrid. I Blancos vogliono Donnaruma e sono disponibili ad entrambe le soluzioni".*



Van persie fu ceduto ad oltre 30 mln in scadenza. Una trentina sarebbero manna ora.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Giugno 2017)

Eh già a parametro 0! Minimo 50 milioni per sto maiale


----------



## Dexter (15 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "l'unica vera tentazione per Donnarumma si chiama Real Madrid. Il club madrileno è stata l'unica società in grado di convicere tutto l'entourage del portiere. Adesso le possibilità sono due: partire a parametro 0 tra un anno, oppure intavolare una trattativa tra Milan e Real Madrid. I Blancos vogliono Donnaruma e sono disponibili ad entrambe le soluzioni".*



Bisogna cercare di ricavare il più possibile dal cartellino. Il Milan che piaccia o no è un'azienda, e non può permettersi di gettare al vento milioni di euro, che in questo caso mi auguro siano almeno una 40ina.


----------



## mabadi (15 Giugno 2017)

James Rodrigues e Modric


----------



## Eziomare (15 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ma è chiaro che la motivazione sia quella. Non penso che alla fine sia un discorso economico. O almeno non solo quello. Ma il discorso è un altro. Perchè non puoi baciare la maglia, dichiarare di voler diventare capitano e di rimanere rossonero fino a 38 anni, e poi alla prima offerta te ne vai salutando tutto e tutti. Per di più dopo aver tenuto sotto scacco per mesi la proprietà. Se donnarumma avesse detto da subito che il suo sogno era il real, i tifosi ci sarebbero rimasti male ma se ne sarebbero fatti una ragione. Qui il discorso è quello di aver preso in giro per mesi i tifosi, illudendoli. Poi il discorso è di questo tipo se il ragazzo va al real. Se mai dovesse andare alla juve, sarebbe molto peggio.


Chiaro, il suo comportamento e' inaccettabile, da milanista e da sportivo. Cercavo piu' che altro di inquadrare la reale ragione della sua scelta. Donnarumma infame, comunque.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Certo che oggi proprio... mi don lasciato con la ragazza, l'azienda dove lavoro mi ha comunicato che a settembre chiude, ora sto verme... porca trota che giornata...



Cavolo amico, mi dispiace.

In bocca al lupo per tutto.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Giugno 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> James Rodrigues e Modric



Uno dei due e facciamo lo scambio


----------



## Hellscream (15 Giugno 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> James Rodrigues e Modric



E un threesome con Dani Daniels ed Eva Lovia magari.. dai su, un po' di realismo. Se te ne danno 30-40 è già tanto.


----------



## Eziomare (15 Giugno 2017)

Se Keita in scadenza vale 20-30 milioni, penso sia ragionevole stimare l'infame sui 30-40. Di piu' non ti daranno mai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E un threesome con Dani Daniels ed Eva Lovia magari.. dai su, un po' di realismo. Se te ne danno 30-40 è già tanto.



Se ci danno 40 è solo perchè gli facciamo pietà ahahaha...lo ritengo praticamente impossibile


----------



## Memories of the Time (15 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Se ci danno 40 è solo perchè gli facciamo pietà ahahaha...lo ritengo praticamente impossibile



Nah, è perché ci sarà un'asta fra diverse squadre nel caso, che è l'unica cosa che possiamo sperare


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E un threesome con Dani Daniels ed Eva Lovia magari.. dai su, un po' di realismo. Se te ne danno 30-40 è già tanto.



Noi abbiamo sempre ipervalutato il nostro portiere, spero si riescano ad intascare una ventina di milioni + un prestito importante su un esubero dei Blancos.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "l'unica vera tentazione per Donnarumma si chiama Real Madrid. Il club madrileno è stata l'unica società in grado di convicere tutto l'entourage del portiere. Adesso le possibilità sono due: partire a parametro 0 tra un anno, oppure intavolare una trattativa tra Milan e Real Madrid. I Blancos vogliono Donnarumma e sono disponibili ad entrambe le soluzioni".*



Via, via. A calci ed a fare figure di melma al Bernabeu.


----------



## koti (15 Giugno 2017)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Nah, è perché ci sarà un'asta fra diverse squadre nel caso, che è l'unica cosa che possiamo sperare


Ma quale asta, questo vuole solo il Real...


----------



## J&B (15 Giugno 2017)

E se erano tutti d'accordo? cioè..... lui non rinnova intanto Raiola l'ha gia venduto ( Real) per una trentina di milioni.... cosi sarebbero tutti felici.


----------



## IronJaguar (15 Giugno 2017)

Fare l'impossibile per un James Rodriguez o Modric (dandogli anche dei soldi) per lasciargli il bamboccio subito. Difficilissimo lo so ma tentar non nuoce. Cash ci darebbero pochissimo pochissimo.

Se vuole andare via a zero nessun problema vederlo in tribuna un anno mi darebbe ancor più piacere forse.


----------



## J&B (15 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Memories of the Time (15 Giugno 2017)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Fare l'impossibile per un James Rodriguez o Modric (dandogli anche dei soldi) per lasciargli il bamboccio subito. Difficilissimo lo so ma tentar non nuoce. Cash ci darebbero pochissimo pochissimo.
> 
> Se vuole andare via a zero nessun problema vederlo in tribuna un anno mi darebbe ancor più piacere forse.



A voler sognare una punizione catartica (cosa controproducente), meglio un anno sotto le grinfie di Gattuso con panca in primavera annessa


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Giugno 2017)

Ma una dichiarazione lui e il suo infame procuratore hanno il coraggio di farla?


----------



## Memories of the Time (15 Giugno 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma una dichiarazione lui e il suo infame procuratore hanno il coraggio di farla?



Perché dovrebbe


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2017)

“_Io ho una certa pratica del mondo. E quella che diciamo l’umanità, e ci riempiamo la bocca a dire umanità, bella parola piena di vento, la divido in cinque categorie: gli uomini, i mezz’uomini, gli ominicchi, i pigliainculo e i quaquaraquà”. Pochissimi gli uomini, i mezz’uomini pochi, ché mi contenterei l’umanità si fermasse ai mezz’uomini. E invece no, scende ancora più giù, agli ominicchi, che sono come i bambini che si credono grandi, scimmie che fanno le stesse mosse dei grandi. E ancora più giù, i pigliainculo, che vanno diventando un esercito. E infine i quaquaraquà. Che dovrebbero vivere come le anatre nelle pozzanghere, ché la loro vita non ha più senso e più espressione di quella delle anatre. Lei, anche se mi inchioderà su queste carte come un Cristo, lei è un uomo_”

Donnarumma----->quaquaraquà


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma una dichiarazione lui e il suo infame procuratore hanno il coraggio di farla?



Ma figurati, son due pagliacci. Anzi tre, ora c'è pure il cugino di mezzo.


----------



## 97lorenzo (15 Giugno 2017)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Solidarietà amico milanista, se passi da Genova hai un caffè pagato minimo



mi dispiace fratello


----------



## Freddiedevil (15 Giugno 2017)

Scambio con James: l'unico modo per ridare credibilità al progetto (che per me rimane sempre ottimo) e per monetizzare il più possibile. Il Real non ha alcun interesse a prendere Donnarumma fra un anno dopo che ha saltato un anno intero, quindi...non dico che siamo in una posizione di forza ma abbiamo un minimo di potere contrattuale da poter utilizzare. Quindi che caccino il cash (tanto cash...), oppure che ci diano in cambio il cartellino di James, le uniche cose che possono interessarci. Altrimenti lo facciamo marcire in panchina o in tribuna: non credo che a 18 anni voglia stare fermo un anno, e soprattutto in un ambiente ostile che gli farebbe senz'altro rimpiangere la sciagurata scelta fatta.


----------



## IronJaguar (15 Giugno 2017)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> A voler sognare una punizione catartica (cosa controproducente), meglio un anno sotto le grinfie di Gattuso con panca in primavera annessa



Dove si firma?


----------



## varvez (15 Giugno 2017)

Diciamo che si poteva trovare l'accordo: rinnovi e te ne vai 70/80milioni


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Giugno 2017)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbe



Perchè a 18 anni devi prenderti le responsabilità. Perchè dovrebbe essere perno della nazionale dopo buffon


----------



## Symon (15 Giugno 2017)

Perderlo a costo zero credo non se ne parli...Il Milan lo lascia partire senza tenerlo in panca una stagione, e Raiola ciuccia il massimo possibile di ingaggio (e di cartellino) a qualche squadrona...
Noi ci facciamo un super mercato, e prendiamo un portiere che ora è a livello di Donnarumma, magari virtualmente no, ma il presente è fondamentale per noi.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cavolo amico, mi dispiace.
> 
> In bocca al lupo per tutto.





Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La prima e la terza sono due benedizioni anche se ancora non lo sai, per la seconda spero la situazione si raddrizzi.





Victorss ha scritto:


> Cristo santo..vai a comprare qualche cassa di birre..a volte aiuta..





SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Solidarietà amico milanista, se passi da Genova hai un caffè pagato minimo





Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...



Ma si ragazzi, mica ne faccio un dramma, in ogni caso a dicembre mi trasferisco in giappone, quindi sia ragazza che lavoro li avrei lasciati, è che tutto in una volta all'improvviso ... un poco il contraccolpo si sente  grazie comunque per le belle parole 
[MENTION=2518]SmokingBianco[/MENTION] , fatalità ero li lo scorso weekend  

Comunque chiudo OT

Finalmente almeno abbiamo una risposta, ora ci si siede col real, loro vogliono liberarsi di James? beh, trattiamo, un buon portiere lo troviamo, un numero 10 di quel livello... probabilmente no


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (15 Giugno 2017)

Premetto che Raiola e Donnarumma sono due infami schifosi.

Io credo però che Fassone e Mirabelli abbiano sbagliato i modi con i quali si sono posti in questo rinnovo. Dichiarazioni un po' spinte, fughe di notizie, anche il fatto di far presentare tutti i giornalisti davanti a Casa Milan oggi come ad indicare "sta arrivando Raiola il mostro che ci porta via Gigio" hanno sicuramente fatto alterare il pizzettaro che lo ha messo in quel posto al dio Fassone-Mirabelli.

E adesso presentatevi con Neto..


----------



## clanton (15 Giugno 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Perchè a 18 anni devi prenderti le responsabilità. Perchè dovrebbe essere perno della nazionale dopo buffon


Io accetto la scelta di cambiare ma non accetto il bacio sulla maglia e il doverci pensare quando aveva già deciso e aspettava solo la conferma dal Real. Questo vuol dire essere una m ...accia


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2017)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Premetto che Raiola e Donnarumma sono due infami schifosi.
> 
> Io credo però che Fassone e Mirabelli abbiano sbagliato i modi con i quali si sono posti in questo rinnovo. Dichiarazioni un po' spinte, fughe di notizie, anche il fatto di far presentare tutti i giornalisti davanti a Casa Milan oggi come ad indicare "sta arrivando Raiola il mostro che ci porta via Gigio" hanno sicuramente fatto alterare il pizzettaro che lo ha messo in quel posto al dio Fassone-Mirabelli.
> 
> E adesso presentatevi con Neto..



Senza offesa, ma non vedo dove abbiano sbagliato tempi e modi i dirigenti nostri, la scelta di Donnarumma parte da lontano, da mesi fa. 

In cuor suo aveva deciso da tempo di andarsene, forse gli ha montato la testa quell'altro per carità, ma la decisione era già cosa fatta.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "l'unica vera tentazione per Donnarumma si chiama Real Madrid. Il club madrileno è stata l'unica società in grado di convicere tutto l'entourage del portiere. Adesso le possibilità sono due: partire a parametro 0 tra un anno, oppure intavolare una trattativa tra Milan e Real Madrid. I Blancos vogliono Donnarumma e sono disponibili ad entrambe le soluzioni".*



.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2017)

Comunque ragazzi, siamo delusi tutti, e non ci piove, ma a questo punto propongo di non commentare neanche più le notizie riguardanti lui, non merita il nostro tempo, non merita neanche che consumiamo i contatti delle tastiere per un piccolissimo uomo così...



koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "l'unica vera tentazione per Donnarumma si chiama Real Madrid. Il club madrileno è stata l'unica società in grado di convicere tutto l'entourage del portiere. Adesso le possibilità sono due: partire a parametro 0 tra un anno, oppure intavolare una trattativa tra Milan e Real Madrid. I Blancos vogliono Donnarumma e sono disponibili ad entrambe le soluzioni".*


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2017)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Premetto che Raiola e Donnarumma sono due infami schifosi.
> 
> Io credo però che Fassone e Mirabelli abbiano sbagliato i modi con i quali si sono posti in questo rinnovo. Dichiarazioni un po' spinte, fughe di notizie, anche il fatto di far presentare tutti i giornalisti davanti a Casa Milan oggi come ad indicare "sta arrivando Raiola il mostro che ci porta via Gigio" hanno sicuramente fatto alterare il pizzettaro che lo ha messo in quel posto al dio Fassone-Mirabelli.
> 
> E adesso presentatevi con Neto..



Gli hanno offerto un contratto inferiore solo a Neuer e De Gea, superiore a Buffon e sui livelli di Courtois.
Non c'è nessuna alterazione di Raiola.
Raiola fa quello che gli dice Donnarumma.
Se Donnarumma si fosse accorta che Raiola non faceva come dicevi lui, gli avrebbe revocato il mandato senza penale per giusta causa.
Donnarumma vuole andarsene nonostante Fassone e Mirabelli abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile, anzi come ho detto oggi pomeriggio hanno solo sbagliato a dare l'incontro di oggi a Raiola.


----------



## AllanX (15 Giugno 2017)

Se non altro in questa occasine la società ha dimostrato tutta la sua serietà con un offerta obiettivamente spropositata al giocatore e hanno fatto capire al mondo che il tempo delle polpette é finito. Ora, per essere coerenti fino alla fine, o lo si cede a prezzo pieno non facendo sconti a nessuno oppure va in tribuna fino alla scadenza. Che poi secondo me il Real prenderà De Gea, visto che finora Raiola l'hanno sempre tenuto alla larga, e il bimbominkia andrà a Manchester visti gli ottimi rapporti tra il pizzaiolo e l'ex special one, con lauta polpetta per il panzone stile Pougba.
Ps: ecco arrivato il regalo d'addio del dottor Galliani


----------



## Ambrole (15 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma sarà parecchio turbato da questa situazione e si sa che per un portiere la tranquillità é tutto  
Io non lo farei giocare nemmeno con l under 
Poteva avere un gran futuro....finirà a fare il panchinaro da qualche parte


----------



## clanton (15 Giugno 2017)

È chiaro che ci sono solo due alternative la vendita subito o la tribuna. È impensabile che San Siro accetti di vederlo in porta.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Giugno 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> a tutti quelli che parlano di 100 milioni, Donnarumma + 20 per James etc. Vi ricordo che ci hanno appena fatto un danno economico mostruoso dichiarando ufficialmente di non voler rinnovare. Attualmente il cartellino vale zero, non credo sia neanche monetizzabile ormai piu'. Inoltre lui rifiutera' ogni offerta, preferira' non giocare piuttosto. Vedrete.



E cosa ci guadagna a rifiutare ogni offerta?
A lui ormai conviene andarsene via subito.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Giugno 2017)

Comunque ottima mossa di Fassone quella di rendere pubblico il tutto, dato che il bamboccio montato non avrebbe mai avuto il coraggio di esporsi, dato che non ha le palle.
Tra l'altro nemmeno potrebbe, dato che è ancora sotto contratto, magari c'è il rischio multa o di essere messo fuori rosa


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Giugno 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono deluso.
> 
> La situazione è comunque molto intricata, cosa dobbiamo fare?
> 
> ...



Ma quale asta!
Sicuramente è già d'accordo con qualcuno per cui rifiuterà tutte le altre proposte.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Giugno 2017)

Guardatelo come se la ride nelle foto di poco fa agli allenamenti con l'under, sto lurido infame...


----------



## luigi61 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...



Ormai la scelta e stata fatta e bisogna proseguire sulla strada tracciata: 1) a meno di offerte irrinunciabili sopra i 60-70 mln Donnarumma resta fino a scadenza ; ovviamente tra panchina e tribuna 2) via al contempo i giocatori con il maiale come agente a meno che non lo cambino subito ; il Milan societa deve dare un segnale chiaro su chi comanda anche a costo di rimetterci tanti soldi


----------



## Symon (15 Giugno 2017)

Reinvestirei in Bernardeschi.


----------



## clanton (15 Giugno 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> E cosa ci guadagna a rifiutare ogni offerta?
> A lui ormai conviene andarsene via subito.



È evidente che deve andarsene .... ve lo immaginate allo stadio all' annuncio del suo nome ? Impensabile possa rimanere e non credo gli vada bene la tribuna


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Giugno 2017)

Ok, nessun dramma per questo mercenario senza cervello, il Milan resta il Milan e cosi lui avrà per sempre quella maledizione..

Ps. Vedrette che questo maledetto vorra tornare tra un po' di anni.. MAI.


----------



## nybreath (15 Giugno 2017)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Comunque ottima mossa di Fassone quella di rendere pubblico il tutto, dato che il bamboccio montato non avrebbe mai avuto il coraggio di esporsi, dato che non ha le palle.
> Tra l'altro nemmeno potrebbe, dato che è ancora sotto contratto, magari c'è il rischio multa o di essere messo fuori rosa



Avrei prima trovato l'acquirente, poi resa pubblica la decisione di Donnarumma, ora il potere negoziale è davvero basso.


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma quale asta!
> Sicuramente è già d'accordo con qualcuno per cui rifiuterà tutte le altre proposte.



Rimanere fermo 12 mesi per andare alla Juve è uno spauracchio per noi...ma occhio perchè rimanere fermo 12 mesi lo è anche per lui...quindi, per quanto poco, pure loro devono accettare di lavorare per trovare una situazione accettabile anche per noi.


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ormai la scelta e stata fatta e bisogna proseguire sulla strada tracciata: 1) a meno di offerte irrinunciabili sopra i 60-70 mln Donnarumma resta fino a scadenza ; ovviamente tra panchina e tribuna 2) via al contempo i giocatori con il maiale come agente a meno che non lo cambino subito ; il Milan societa deve dare un segnale chiaro su chi comanda anche a costo di rimetterci tanti soldi


Nell'articolo di oggi del Corriere della Sera, il punto di vista dei Li è chiarissimo: non si vende il giocatore per nessuna cifra, il Milan non si farà trascinare in un gioco al ribasso. Non saranno i pochi milioni offerti a cambiare il corso degli eventi, e l'impatto finanziario di una perdita a zero del cartellino è praticamente nullo.


----------



## InsideTheFire (15 Giugno 2017)

Se resta ci divertiremo a vedere come si comporterà....un anno è lungo e può esserlo ancora di più se non giochi....non commento la persona....sta già detto tutto....


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Giugno 2017)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Avrei prima trovato l'acquirente, poi resa pubblica la decisione di Donnarumma, ora il potere negoziale è davvero basso.



Ormai qui si tratta di non cedere ai ricatti di questi "signori" e di rendere pubblico quel che lui non dice per salvaguardare la sua immagine.
L'aspetto negoziale passa in secondo piano


----------



## Kutuzov (15 Giugno 2017)

Un verme; sarà ricordato come un ingrato schifoso.


----------



## BELOUFA (15 Giugno 2017)

E perché mai?
Il Milan non deve cercare nessun portiere fino al 2018 ce l'ha, si chiama Donnarumma.
Ora diamo noi che abbiamo il coltello dalla parte del manico, se vuole andare via deve portare offerte congrue, e Fassone e Mirabelli le leggeranno con calma.....quando avranno tempo.
Lui non può restare un anno fermo....


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

Un giorno si potrà dire (e non solo in àmbito sportivo): "ingrato come donnarumma".


----------



## pazzomania (15 Giugno 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nell'articolo di oggi del Corriere della Sera, il punto di vista dei Li è chiarissimo: non si vende il giocatore per nessuna cifra, il Milan non si farà trascinare in un gioco al ribasso. Non saranno i pochi milioni offerti a cambiare il corso degli eventi, e l'impatto finanziario di una perdita a zero del cartellino è praticamente nullo.



Ma allo stesso tempo una vendita anche a soli 20 milioni, calcolando che Donnarumma vale ZERO, sono un sacco di soldi no?

Ragazzi, secondo me è una follia tenerlo in tribuna. Guasterebbe solo clima stadio/spogliatoio

Vanno presi piu soldi possibili e basta, IMHO


----------



## cris (15 Giugno 2017)

70-100mln o TRIBUNA.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma allo stesso tempo una vendita anche a soli 20 milioni, calcolando che Donnarumma vale ZERO, sono un sacco di soldi no?
> 
> Ragazzi, secondo me è una follia tenerlo in tribuna. Guasterebbe solo clima stadio/spogliatoio
> 
> Vanno presi piu soldi possibili e basta, IMHO



Già. 20-25 mln il Real ce li dà, se vogliono il giocatore. Tra l'altro è sospetto che abbiano mollato De Gea.


----------



## numero 3 (15 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## clanton (15 Giugno 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma allo stesso tempo una vendita anche a soli 20 milioni, calcolando che Donnarumma vale ZERO, sono un sacco di soldi no?
> 
> Ragazzi, secondo me è una follia tenerlo in tribuna. Guasterebbe solo clima stadio/spogliatoio
> 
> Vanno presi piu soldi possibili e basta, IMHO


Ok d accordo ma se i soldi non te li danno ? Che fai ?


----------



## BELOUFA (15 Giugno 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma allo stesso tempo una vendita anche a soli 20 milioni, calcolando che Donnarumma vale ZERO, sono un sacco di soldi no?
> 
> Ragazzi, secondo me è una follia tenerlo in tribuna. Guasterebbe solo clima stadio/spogliatoio
> 
> Vanno presi piu soldi possibili e basta, IMHO



Si ma con calma....fino al 30 agosto c'è tempo.
Deve venire in ritiro, deve guardarci negli occhi, deve guardare negli occhi Magni, Montella, deve varcare Milanello aprire l'armadietto e sentirsi per ciò che è....ditelo voi.


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2017)

Yonghong Li tienilo fermo un anno.
Nessuna pietà.
Non ci interessano i soldi e possiamo permettercelo.
Fermo un anno.


----------



## zamp2010 (15 Giugno 2017)

Sarebbe da sogno ad avere un giocatore nato al Milan che un giorno si ritira col Milan. Ma ormai i tempi sono cambiati, e comanda i soldi.
Quindi, e meglio che se ne va ora e no dopo. 
Prendiamo il massimo che possiamo prendere (credo 50-70Millioni massimi) e reinvestiamo questi soldi nei titolari e panchinari buoni.
Gigio via? E una cosa buona. Poi si spera sempre nel Karma. 

PS: Meglio non trattare mai giocatori sotto Raiola.


----------



## Smarx10 (15 Giugno 2017)

Sono d'accordo con chi dice che non ha senso giocare al ribasso. Dai 60 milioni in su può andare, altrimenti niente. Fa un anno in tribuna, se vuole allenarsi si allena con la primavera e non guasta il clima dello spogliatoio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Giugno 2017)

Va riconvocato in panchina in primavera ogni sabato tanto per non restare libero e fargli guardare plizzari giocare, poi la domenica personalizzato al vismara da solo, sa luglio al 30 giugno prossimo compreso, a gusto non c'é prezzo...


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2017)

scelta tecnica: il ragazzo non è sereno, questo weekend va in Primavera...

ripetuto per tutto l'anno


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

*Giulio Mola: "Raiola era stato contattato più di un mese fa per chiedere la partecipazione di Donnarumma allo spot tv della prossima Serie A e la sua replica era stata "lasciamo perdere." *


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Yonghong Li tienilo fermo un anno.
> Nessuna pietà.
> Non ci interessano i soldi e possiamo permettercelo.
> Fermo un anno.



Anch'io lo terrei fermo un anno a meno di non ricevere una super offerta già ora.

Ma perdendolo a zero lo consegniamo alla Juventus.


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi sto sognando ad occhi aperti..
Prima partita a San Siro del prossimo anno, lui titolare.
Vagonate di fischi ed insulti.
Dopo 1 minuto avviene la sostituzione, fuori DOLLARumma e dentro un nuovo portiere. Durante l uscita ancora fischi. Che bello


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola: "Raiola era stato contattato più di un mese fa per chiedere la partecipazione di Donnarumma allo spot tv della prossima Serie A e la sua replica era stata "lasciamo perdere." *



Gigio aveva deciso mesi fa per l'addio. 

Potevano dirlo subito, non avremmo perso un mese dietro a due pagliacci.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Giugno 2017)

Meriterebbe di stare fermo un anno ma non possiamo buttare via soldi.
Se il Real ci offre 20-25 milioni è da darglielo.
Purtroppo è così, soprattutto ora che è ufficiale il non rinnovo.

Ora vedo tanti sminuirlo, ma la verità è che ci ha portato molti punti.
Purtroppo moralmente è una persona squallida.
Non dó colpe a Raiola, Bonaventura ha rinnovato per esempio.
Raiola ha fatto da parafulmine come Galliani faceva con Berlusconi.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sto sognando ad occhi aperti..
> Prima partita a San Siro del prossimo anno, lui titolare.
> Vagonate di fischi ed insulti.
> Dopo 1 minuto avviene la sostituzione, fuori DOLLARumma e dentro un nuovo portiere. Durante l uscita ancora fischi. Che bello



Sarebbe un ottimo modo per farlo sentire inutile.
Bisogna far vergognare sua madre di averlo messo al mondo.


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Anch'io lo terrei fermo un anno a meno di non ricevere una super offerta già ora.
> 
> Ma perdendolo a zero lo consegniamo alla Juventus.



Infatti Raiola ci tiene per le palle, se non lo liberiamo va alla Juve a zero, giusto per il dopo Buffon.


----------



## James Watson (15 Giugno 2017)

Cessione immediata, all'estero.
Un essere del genere voglio vederlo il più lontano possibile lontano da san siro. E ogni volta che ci metterà piede, deve essere seppellito dai fischi.
Ingrato mercenario, mi automodero se no mi bannano.
Se vuole andare alla Juve a zero si faccia un anno di tribuna, così almeno si perde i mondiali. Schifoso.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Giugno 2017)

Conta solo la maglia e la grandezza del Milan. Ragazzi, non tutti sono Baresi che ha giocato 2 anni in serie B. 
Posso capire la delusione dei tifosi che erano attaccatti a Donnarumma, pero io sono piu che contento della nostra dirigenza. Lavoranno con una grande convizione.
Dobbiamo sostenere Fassone e Mirabelli, ancora piu del solito. Forza Milan!


----------



## clanton (15 Giugno 2017)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da sogno ad avere un giocatore nato al Milan che un giorno si ritira col Milan. Ma ormai i tempi sono cambiati, e comanda i soldi.
> Quindi, e meglio che se ne va ora e no dopo.
> Prendiamo il massimo che possiamo prendere (credo 50-70Millioni massimi) e reinvestiamo questi soldi nei titolari e panchinari buoni.
> Gigio via? E una cosa buona. Poi si spera sempre nel Karma.
> ...



Illuso .... chi te li da 50 o 70 quando fea un anno lo prendi a zero ? Se ti va bene te ne danno 20 max 25


----------



## Morghot (15 Giugno 2017)

Son mesi che non scrivo più niente ma è necessario far pubblico il mio disprezzo per sta robaccia di nome donnarumma... provo pena e vergogna io per lui.

Detto questo da una nuova societè seria come siamo (dio grazie) mi aspetto e so che verrà gestito il tutto come si deve.

Gli auguro comunque una lunga e onorata carriera, che sia sano come un pesce e continui così


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il pessimo messaggio lanciato ai big è un'offerta di rinnovo a un diciottenne a 5 milioni netti l'anno. Ma un po' d'orgoglio, un po' di amorè per questi colori, lo potete mostrare quando vengono calpestati ogni giorno e in ogni possibile situazione?



Il pessimo messaggio che viene recapitato ai giocatori più forti è che i campioni, dal Milan, se ne vanno. 
E' un danno d'immagine pesantissimo, purtroppo. 

A questo punto non addosserei molte responsabilità a Fassone e Mirabelli qualora ricevano solo rifiuti da Diego Costa, Fabregas ecc.

La cosa che più mi dispiace è che in una fase di calciomercato frizzante che ha risollevato gli animi sportivi dei tifosi, ora si è rientrati di nuovo in una fase di sconforto la cui unica uscita nel breve termine sarebbe quella di rispondere subito con l'acquisto di un campione. Ma per i motivi sopracitati, sarà durissima riuscirci.


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti Raiola ci tiene per le palle, se non lo liberiamo va alla Juve a zero, giusto per il dopo Buffon.


_
Sempre loro, sempre loro!_ cit.

Dovevano spedirli in Eccellenza ai tempi di calciopoli, altro che Serie B. 

Questi hanno dichiarato guerra a tutti i club di Serie A, non guardano in faccia nessuno.


----------



## luigi61 (15 Giugno 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> 70-100mln o TRIBUNA.


Di quale clima stadio/spogliatoio parli? Lo spogliatoio della prima squadra lo deve vedere con il binocolo così come lo stadio; sbaglio o abbiamo una squadra primavera? E li il suo posto per il prossimo anno a meno ovviamente di offerte irrinunciabili non sotto i 60-70 mln


----------



## zamp2010 (15 Giugno 2017)

clanton ha scritto:


> Illuso .... chi te li da 50 o 70 quando fea un anno lo prendi a zero ? Se ti va bene te ne danno 20 max 25



Si puo trattare. Si puo trattare qualche scambio, non so. Non credo che ne Gigio, Raiola o il Real vuole aspettare un anno. Il Real ti da qualcosa.

Poi pagare un giocatore 7millioni dopo che sta fermo un anno boh. Mica Navas vuole fare tappetto Gigio.


----------



## Love (15 Giugno 2017)

è un periodo storico difficile questo per il Milan...la cosa importante è rimanere compatti,coesi...torneremo grandi ne sono sicuro e tutti questi rifiuti saranno storia...quando sei martello dai quando sei incudine stai...


----------



## mil77 (15 Giugno 2017)

clanton ha scritto:


> Illuso .... chi te li da 50 o 70 quando fea un anno lo prendi a zero ? Se ti va bene te ne danno 20 max 25


se accetti quella cifra vuol dire che non sei particolarmente solido dal punto di vista economico. se lo vendi a 50/60 o lo tieni in tribuna allora si...da quello che succederà si capirà la vera forza economica della società.


----------



## mil77 (15 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il pessimo messaggio che viene recapitato ai giocatori più forti è che i campioni, dal Milan, se ne vanno.
> E' un danno d'immagine pesantissimo, purtroppo.
> 
> A questo punto non addosserei molte responsabilità a Fassone e Mirabelli qualora ricevano solo rifiuti da Diego Costa, Fabregas ecc.
> ...



beh però un signore di nome Jorge Mendes che conta come 10 Raiola ha detto che il Milan ha una dirigenza seria che vuole riportare il Milan in alto


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Giugno 2017)

La cosa che mi da più fastidio di questa situazione è che questo moccioso ignorante non consideri l'AC Milan, e ripeto l'AC MILAN, alla sua altezza. Ma chi crede di essere? Ha una minima idea della storia, degli uomini che fatto questo club? Ma vattene lurido *****! Sia chiaro, se non arrivano offerte dai 50 mln in su questo deve andare tutto l'anno in tribuna! Poi che vada pure alla juve, tanto una melma della sua specie solo là può stare! INDEGNO


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Giugno 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> beh però un signore di nome Jorge Mendes che conta come 10 Raiola ha detto che il Milan ha una dirigenza seria che vuole riportare il Milan in alto



Infatti, ricordiamolo ai novelli suicidi


----------



## pisolo22 (15 Giugno 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi da più fastidio di questa situazione è che questo moccioso ignorante non consideri l'AC Milan, e ripeto l'AC MILAN, alla sua altezza. Ma chi crede di essere? Ha una minima idea della storia, degli uomini che fatto questo club? Ma vattene lurido *****! Sia chiaro, se non arrivano offerte dai 50 mln in su questo deve andare tutto l'anno in tribuna! Poi che vada pure alla juve, tanto una melma della sua specie solo là può stare! INDEGNO



Condivido in pieno, che il Maiale ci porti offerte congrue per il suo valore da 50\60 milioni a salire altrimenti la società e soprattutto per la proprietà cinese qui scatta il banco di prova si è fatto tutto e oltre tutto per trattenerlo, lui non ha voluto e quindi ora si usa il pugno di ferro torni in Primavera sotto la gestione Gattuso o meglio ancora in tribuna e poi l'anno prossimo vai dove vuoi anche alla Juventus. 

Il Milan deve essere superiore a tutto e dimostrarsi forte e coeso come è stato fatto fin'ora no ai ricatti e alla cessione forzata , Raiola ci deve guadagnare il meno possibile sia per la vendita che per il contratto, qui è una questione d'onore e morale per noi tifosi e per i dirigenti e per I cinesi che sono stati sfruttati e presi in giro da "Un Bambino" capriccioso e dal suo Carnefice.


----------



## 13-33 (15 Giugno 2017)

Nessuna sorpresa. 
Adesso no scherziamo prendiamo i soldi !!!!


----------



## Igniorante (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...



Squallidi e schifosi questi due luridi.
Raiola fuori dalle palle per sempre, e chiunque voglia restare con lui dei giocatori.
Ed ultimo allenamento di questo infame con Kucka, Gattuso, Abbiati e Ricardo Rodriguez che lo stringono in un angolino, possibilmente.


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2017)

Ma chissenefrega di questo qui. Meglio così via lui il pizzaiolo e tutti i suoi assistiti. Sono totalmente con la dirigenza anzi fosse stato per me gli avrei dato un bel calcio in culo da un bel pezzo. Solo chi è un illuso poteva riporre speranze in questo ragazzino montato, si capiva benissimo dove voleva andare a parare e comunque io le colpe maggiori le do a lui, Raiola si sapeva com'era.


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2017)

E comunque il danno d'immagine lo avremmo avuto accontentando un diciottenne con un ingaggio fuori da ogni logica. Un portiere poi...


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2017)

Giuda.. 
Ma ora si va avanti.
Cessione (l'anno in tribuna non lo scalfisce visto che ha già l'accordo con qualcuno È soprattutto a questo del calcio giocato frega zero) + nuovo portiere.
Serve un big per ripartire.
Per la porta basta non Neto..


----------



## Igniorante (15 Giugno 2017)

Che palle, zio cane...

Mai che ce ne vadano bene due o tre di fila...non fai in tempo a festeggiare per gli acquisti fatti che subito arriva la doccia fredda...maledetti, spero che qualche squilibrato senza nulla da perdere li faccia andar via da Milano da distesi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Giugno 2017)

Il karma, un giorno...


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Squallidi e schifosi questi due luridi.
> Raiola fuori dalle palle per sempre, e chiunque voglia restare con lui dei giocatori.
> Ed ultimo allenamento di questo infame con Kucka, Gattuso, Abbiati e Ricardo Rodriguez che lo stringono in un angolino, possibilmente.




E' scontato invece che l'infame non debba più insozzare Milanello, è chiaro che verrà ceduto al più presto: dubito che se si incontrasse faccia a faccia con Baresi o peggio con Gattuso sarebbe come minimo imbarazzato e chissà che cosa si sentirebbe dire da un ambiente che non vuole più vederlo nemmeno in fotografia.


----------



## walter 22 (15 Giugno 2017)

Poteva rinnovare almeno per riconoscenza ma chiedere lo stesso la cessione.
Questo squallido omuncolo ha procurato al milan un danno economico enorme.


----------



## Marilson (15 Giugno 2017)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Uomini del sud...immorali



sciacquati la bocca prima di parlare della gente del Sud. Non siamo tutti come Raiola . Il tuo commento e' francamente fuori luogo e inaccettabile.


----------



## 1972 (15 Giugno 2017)

in questa storia l'ultimo a cui addossare colpe e' proprio gigio. impensabile, a mio avviso, che un ragazzino di 17/18 sia in grado di poter gestire in autonomia un affare economico di questa portata, vero papa' donnarumma?


----------



## Serginho (15 Giugno 2017)

Mai affezionato a questo qui. Sempre saputo fosse forte (anche se iperpompato in quanto giocatore di Raiola), ma avendo scelto quel procuratore si è capito subito che carriera volesse fare.

Per quanto mi riguarda è una buona notizia, ci liberiamo di una mela marcia


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Giugno 2017)

Gli si potrebbe anche rendere omaggio inaugurando una nuova sezione del forum, la Hall of (in)fame.


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

Stiamo calmi grazie.


----------



## Kaw (15 Giugno 2017)

*Auro Palomba su Twitter: adesso vendere Bonaventura e Abate e chiudere i rapporti con Raiola e ripartire puliti.*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Giugno 2017)

Senza parole. Manca solo che vada alla Juve per guadagnarsi ancora più sdegno di quello che ha adesso dai tifosi.


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sciacquati la bocca prima di parlare della gente del Sud. Non siamo tutti come Raiola . Il tuo commento e' francamente fuori luogo e inaccettabile.



Oggi in diversi hanno perso lucidità, spero che abbia il buon senso di chiedere scusa.
E poi mi pare che un certo Gennarino Gattuso sia calabrese DOC...


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Giugno 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Auro Palomba su Twitter: adesso vendere Bonaventura e Abate e chiudere i rapporti con Raiola e ripartire puliti.*



Loro andranno via alla scadenza del contratto, non c'entrano nulla. Semmai per il futuro evitare di prendere giocatori del maiale


----------



## Morghot (15 Giugno 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> in questa storia l'ultimo a cui addossare colpe e' proprio gigio. impensabile, a mio avviso, che un ragazzino di 17/18 sia in grado di poter gestire in autonomia un affare economico di questa portata, vero papa' donnarumma?



Ma dai su ha 18 anni mica è un down o bambino, se vuole rifiutare rifiuta ma stiamo scherzando? E' semplicemente un infame scemo che si è fatto abbindolare con facilità senza forza di volontà, anzi menomale ce ne siamo liberati adesso di uno così e non ci siamo affezionati troppo.


----------



## Doctore (15 Giugno 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Auro Palomba su Twitter: adesso vendere Bonaventura e Abate e chiudere i rapporti con Raiola e ripartire puliti.*



speriamo


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Auro Palomba su Twitter: adesso vendere Bonaventura e Abate e chiudere i rapporti con Raiola e ripartire puliti.*



No. Chiedere a Jack (solo a lui) di revocare il mandato all'obeso, e che la società sia disposta eventualmente a rimborsarlo ( si perché figurati se il Ciccio non si sarà cautelato).


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...



Quotate per favore.


----------



## sballotello (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...



farà un anno in tribuna, cosi come è stata incasinata la trattativa per provare a rinnovare...immaginatevi quella per un eventuale cessione.


----------



## Gas (15 Giugno 2017)

J&B ha scritto:


> E se erano tutti d'accordo? cioè..... lui non rinnova intanto Raiola l'ha gia venduto ( Real) per una trentina di milioni.... cosi sarebbero tutti felici.



Ma davvero pensi che la nostra dirigenza sia felice di farci 30 M ?

Gigio è il Messi dei portieri, se avesse rinnovato Raiola avrebbe comunque potuto trovare davvero un offerta a 100M. A quel punto si sarebbero stati tutti felici, ma così è una porcheria bella e buona.

Io nel rinnovo ci ho creduto fino all'ultimo, era la cosa più sensata. Gigio aveva anche dichiarato di voler restare...
Non nascondo di essere molto deluso da lui, non sono per gli isterismi come si dice nell'altro topic, non tifo mai contro (A parte l' Inda) non ho mai accettato i fischi ai giocatori ma lo stesso spero che Gigio da qui in avanti venga lasciato a barcire in tribuna. Anzi spero che un giorno a San Siro lo facciano entrare all' 89° solo per permettere a tutti i tifosi di fischiarlo.


----------



## Garrincha (15 Giugno 2017)

Andrà via a parametro zero, stessa operazione di Pogba, Raiola in cambio avrà una percentuale sulla futura cessione, a diciotto anni può stare in primavera senza subire contraccolpi se il Milan non lo libera per due spiccioli


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quotate per favore.



Per meno di 30 milioni deve marcire in panca, non in tribuna. Deve stare in mezzo ai compagni e alla gente che sta dietro la panchina, in tribuna, a prendersi i "ringraziamenti".


----------



## ScArsenal83 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Beh...con che coraggio rimane...almeno 50 mln deve portare però


----------



## Roger84 (15 Giugno 2017)

Dell'elemosina delle offerte che possono arrivare adesso non saprei che farmene!!!
Non abbiamo bisogno di soldi, se ne deve stare a marcire 1anno in tribuna!!!!!
Raiola che se ne stia a 1000km da Milanello e Casa Milan, fuori Abate e in caso anche Bonaventura.
Auguro ogni male calcistico a Donnarumma, infame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScArsenal83 (15 Giugno 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ma davvero pensi che la nostra dirigenza sia felice di farci 30 M ?
> 
> Gigio è il Messi dei portieri, se avesse rinnovato Raiola avrebbe comunque potuto trovare davvero un offerta a 100M. A quel punto si sarebbero stati tutti felici, ma così è una porcheria bella e buona.
> 
> ...



Con tutto il rispetto. ..ma il Messi dei portieri ora è Neuer


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Giugno 2017)

Allucinante, allucinante. In confronto Leonardo è una bandiera. 
Ora o cessione ad almeno 45 milioni, o scambio con James o un anno di tribuna.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Giugno 2017)

A mai più rivederci. Uno dei personaggi più squallidi della storia del Milan. 
Andrà alla juventus a 0, perchè è così che operano i mafiosi, ed è questa la cosa che mi dà più fastidio.


----------



## Ermenegildo (15 Giugno 2017)

Due maglie rossonere (perché quella del ortiere dorata faceva schifo) con dietro la scritta Gigio 99. Una per me, una per la sua prima tifosa, mia figlia d 8 anni. Putrida m di inf, spero che tutto l'oro colato che l'obeso mafioso ti farà fare la convertirai tutta in medicine. Che tutto di vada male, ma male, male e che tu e le tue future generazioni torniate a fare quello per cui siete nati, le m.


----------



## pipporo (15 Giugno 2017)

Delusione imensa, non me lo aspetavo proprio, magari se diceva : voglio andare, prolungo per un ano cosi potete tratare meglio con real ,boh


----------



## 1972 (15 Giugno 2017)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma dai su ha 18 anni mica è un down o bambino, se vuole rifiutare rifiuta ma stiamo scherzando? E' semplicemente un infame scemo che si è fatto abbindolare con facilità senza forza di volontà, anzi menomale ce ne siamo liberati adesso di uno così e non ci siamo affezionati troppo.



fidati, quello da prendere a calci sulle palle e' il papa',,,,


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2017)

Almeno adesso ci leviamo dalle testa il mantra "il Milan ai milanisti". Al Milan gente forte e stop (es. Costa > Belotti). Al massimo rossoneri ci diventano dopo.. Si é dimostrato piu rossonero Fassone che sto bambino semianalfabeta.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...



che brutte persone, lui e quel maiale che si tira appresso. 
niente da dire, chiudiamo sta pagina il prima possibile. 

vendere e saluti. 
ovviamente gli auguro ogni male possibile, stai attento al karma gigio, che questa vigliaccata la paghi prima o poi.


----------



## Raryof (15 Giugno 2017)

Chi abbandona il Milan terminerà malissimo la propria carriera, è da sempre così.
Ora spero che la società si faccia sentire, non ho letto dichiarazioni o visto video vari in cui Fassone parla ma spero che si prendano un paio di giorni per riflettere e per "rispondere" a tono, non ha più senso continuare ad avere rapporti con Raiola o con i suoi assistiti, se non riusciranno a cambiare procuratore possono benissimo marcire in tribuna perdendo valore, nell'anno del mondiale.
Pugno duro, fine.
E ora voglio Meret altrimenti buttiamo dentro Plizzari e via.


----------



## MarcoG (15 Giugno 2017)

voi pensate che il Milan abbia perso milioni oggi? io vi dico che il Milan ha guadagnato milioni oggi, tutti i milioni risparmiati dai futuri rinnovi e voltafaccia di Raiola e dei suoi clienti.
Vanno ringraziati entrambi. 
Hanno reso chiara l'indole del ragazzo, uno che del calcio giocato se ne frega e che non ha la spina dorsale per dire di no a Raiola, né la pazienza di crescere e farsi le ossa; hanno dimostrato al mondo come lavora Raiola, uno che diciamolo, se non avesse Ibra e l'aiuto di Galliani, sarebbe un signor nessuno...
Ora terra bruciata, e libertà vera. Se poi ci sta la Juve dietro, buon per loro, che in tanti anni di processi e vittorie solo italiane non hanno ancora capito di cosa è fatto questo sport...


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Giugno 2017)

@Muffus98 niente copia incolla, nemmeno per le dichiarazioni per favore.


----------



## Morghot (15 Giugno 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> fidati, quello da prendere a calci sulle palle e' il papa',,,,


Ma guarda ci credo, alla fine se era solo ed esclusivamente per lui non penso se ne sarebbe mai andato ma quello che dico è che avere 18anni non vuol dire essere automaticamente scemi o senza palle... lui purtroppo così si è dimostrato perchè il talento è suo, è maggiorenne, non ha problemi economici, se voleva davvero restare restava. 

Se basta un padre scemo e un procuratore maiale a fargli cambiare idea è un poveretto, perchè non stiamo parlando di uno in condizioni difficili: è milionario a 18 anni, miglior prospetto tra i portieri, cioè non puoi farti giostrare così. Sempre se non sia davvero lui l'infame che voleva andar via, mai dire mai.


----------



## albydigei (15 Giugno 2017)

Sembra che rimarrà fino a fine contratto al Milan...pensate che bello: in primavera riserva di plizzari e nelle gare in casa convocato per la prima squadra e in panchina per insultarlo quei 10-15 minuti prima della partita. 


Ah, guai anche solo se VEDE Alfredo Magni. I rapporti tra i due da oggi devono essere inesistenti.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2017)

Meglio così.


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> beh però un signore di nome Jorge Mendes che conta come 10 Raiola ha detto che il Milan ha una dirigenza seria che vuole riportare il Milan in alto



Quelle di Mendes sono parole, l'addio di Donnarumma un fatto. 

Anche se a questo punto è molto difficile per il danno d'immagine, Fassone e Mirabelli devono provare a tutti i costi a prendere un campione affermato. Belotti non va bene, ci vuole proprio un campione fatto e finito.


----------



## Doctore (15 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quelle di Mendes sono parole, l'addio di Donnarumma un fatto.
> 
> Anche se a questo punto è molto difficile per il danno d'immagine, Fassone e Mirabelli devono provare a tutti i costi a prendere un campione affermato. Belotti non va bene, ci vuole proprio un campione fatto e finito.



Forse anche piu di uno.


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Giugno 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> @Muffus98 niente copia incolla, nemmeno per le dichiarazioni per favore.



Ah okok grazie, non lo sapevo, ne terrò conto per le prossime volte


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Auro Palomba su Twitter: adesso vendere Bonaventura e Abate e chiudere i rapporti con Raiola e ripartire puliti.*



Sono contrario a questa politica.
Signica farsi condizionare totalmente da Raiola, anzichè il contrario. 

Abate se ne deve andare perchè scarso e di mentalità perdente, Bonaventura deve restare perché uno dei pochi buoni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Comunque Peppe dice che non vogliono venderlo, magari se ne riparla ad agosto ma ora come ora no. Spero gli capiti un prof milanista alla maturità


----------



## 1972 (15 Giugno 2017)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma guarda ci credo, alla fine se era solo ed esclusivamente per lui non penso se ne sarebbe mai andato ma quello che dico è che avere 18anni non vuol dire essere automaticamente scemi o senza palle... lui purtroppo così si è dimostrato perchè il talento è suo, è maggiorenne, non ha problemi economici, se voleva davvero restare restava.
> 
> Se basta un padre scemo e un procuratore maiale a fargli cambiare idea è un poveretto, perchè non stiamo parlando di uno in condizioni difficili: è milionario a 18 anni, miglior prospetto tra i portieri, cioè non puoi farti giostrare così. Sempre se non sia davvero lui l'infame che voleva andar via, mai dire mai.



a 18 anni non puoi avere la forza mentale per andare contro tuo padre. e' rimasto stritolato tra il genitore famelico e lo squalo. te lo ripeto con certezza assoluta - tra tutti - e' quello che ha meno colpe.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque Peppe dice che non vogliono venderlo, magari se ne riparla ad agosto ma ora come ora no. Spero gli capiti un prof milanista alla maturità



ma tanto più di 60 non prende eh  , il tempo per studiare non pensi lo trovi. Poi anche lo bocciassero capirai che gli frega, con un contratto di 7 milioni di euro netti l'anno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> *La gente non mi crederà ma io temevo più il rinnovo che la rottura. Cedere ai ricatti del mafioso avrebbe significato bruciare completamente le tappe, passando sin da subito dalla fase di crescita a quella di affermazione (da un portiere che prende un ingaggio alla Neuer io esigo un rendimento alla Neuer) e ciò avrebbe inevitabilmente influito sui giudizi e sulle prestazioni di un giocatore che è ancora giovanissimo e ha bisogno di almeno altri 2-3 anni prima di completare la sua maturazione. *Se poi aggiungiamo il fatto che dal punto di vista umano si è rivelato essere una vera e propria m... (perché c'è differenza tra mercenario ed escremento) i rimpianti quasi si azzerano.


 la pensavo esattamente come te.. poi in Italia le tv e giornali di mangiano.. 3° stipendio + alto per un 18enne 
con le prime sbavature sarebbe iniziato il massacro 
e per il Portiere la testa conta al 99% rischiavamo di pagare 5 milioni un peso x rendimento


----------



## sballotello (15 Giugno 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> a 18 anni non puoi avere la forza mentale per andare contro tuo padre. e' rimasto stritolato tra il genitore famelico e lo squalo. te lo ripeto con certezza assoluta - tra tutti - e' quello che ha meno colpe.



ancora giustificazioni? Dio mio ma cosa deve fare costui per ricevere un vaffa ?


----------



## Julian4674 (15 Giugno 2017)

bene è finita. lo schifoso in tribuna a prendere un anno di fischi e insulti, ebete e bonaventura via a calci nel c...


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque Peppe dice che non vogliono venderlo, magari se ne riparla ad agosto ma ora come ora no. Spero gli capiti un prof milanista alla maturità



Di sicuro venderlo al Real in questo momento è molto improbabile. Lo spogliatoio sta facendo muro per trattenere Navas.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (15 Giugno 2017)

E' una vicenda per me incomprensibile. Non è un caso che tutti i commentatori consigliavano di restare. Non esiste un buon motivo, ne' per lui ne' per Raiola di andare via adesso e neanche tra un anno. Davvero difficile da capire.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Giugno 2017)

Comunque Mirabelli in conferenza aveva palesemente i maroni che gli giravano a mille.

Spero si sfoghi sul mercato.


----------



## 1972 (15 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ancora giustificazioni? Dio mio ma cosa deve fare costui per ricevere un vaffa ?



non lo sto giustificando ma occorre stabilire chi, in questa storia, ha peccato piu' di altri. se per voi sta bene insultare gigio ok ma per me l'artefice della malefatta resta il papa'- rilassati, passera' a nuttata .....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...



che liberazione, via via, maiale avido


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Comunque Mirabelli in conferenza aveva palesemente i maroni che gli giravano a mille.
> 
> Spero si sfoghi sul mercato.



Mamma mia quanto è grezzo Maximino.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Giugno 2017)

Su Premium Bargiggia ha detto che Raiola lo aveva già offerto al Real poco tempo fa. Un suo collega in contatto con Florentino Perez gli aveva fatto vedere un messaggio del presidente del Real che però non affermava di essere interessato


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanto è grezzo Maximino.



i narra che volesse mettere le mani addosso a raviolo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Giugno 2017)

Un anno in tribuna, così sentirà meglio i cori dei tifosi.

Dopodichè vada dove vuole, anche alla Juve, non m'interessa


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2017)

Non so se qualcuno l'ha già postata (troppo pagine da leggere), ma ecco la serpe all'allenamento di oggi. Visibilmente affranto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2017)

Come avevo già detto non mi aspettavo che diventasse una bandiera ma almeno un rinnovo per farci guadagnare piu soldi quando andava via me l'aspettavo e invece se rivelato una nullita.


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Un anno in tribuna, così sentirebbe meglio i cori dei tifosi.
> 
> Dopodichè vada dove vuole, anche alla Juve, non m'interessa



Ora che mi sto sbollendo, la "vendetta" che più mi piace è questa:

Relegarlo in tribuna per un anno, farlo andare ai calciopolizzati, e battere ancora una volta la Juventus con in porta Donnarumma in finale di Champions.
Sarebbe una goduria immensa.


----------



## DrHouse (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Con quello che ha fatto, può iniziare a vendere casa a Milano, per la sua incolumità.
Non ci credo proprio possa restare a Milano.

Anche se io gli farei fare panchina in Primavera. Neanche più allenamenti con Magni.

E niente Mondiali


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Giugno 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Un giorno si potrà dire (e non solo in àmbito sportivo): "ingrato come donnarumma".


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Giugno 2017)

l'importante è prendere esempio ed evitare di ripetere queste situazioni...xkè se adesso al raduno Abate e Bonaventura saranno presenti vuol dire che non si è capito NULLA...tabula rasa con questo maiale e a mai più...sull'infame non serve neanche sprecare parole


----------



## Dexter (15 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non so se qualcuno l'ha già postata (troppo pagine da leggere), ma ecco la serpe all'allenamento di oggi. Visibilmente affranto.


Poverino, starà pensando a quante goleador può comprare in più se guadagna 6 milioni invece di 5.


----------



## Dexter (15 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non so se qualcuno l'ha già postata (troppo pagine da leggere), ma ecco la serpe all'allenamento di oggi. Visibilmente affranto.


Poverino, starà pensando a quante goleador può comprare in più se guadagna 6 milioni invece di 5... (10 milioni Donnarù )


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Veramente da infami rifiutare pure un rinnovo fittizio per farlo andare via a una cifra molto alta. 
Siam sempre lì: chi è l'unica squadra abituata a spendere il meno possibile per i cartellini dei giocatori forti, visto che per le big europee non sarebbe una spesa proibitiva pagare 80 milioni o più per Donnarumma? La Juventus.

Sempre loro, sempre loro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Veramente da infami rifiutare pure un rinnovo fittizio per farlo andare via a una cifra molto alta.
> Siam sempre lì: chi è l'unica squadra abituata a spendere il meno possibile per i cartellini dei giocatori forti, visto che per le big europee non sarebbe una spesa proibitiva pagare 80 milioni o più per Donnarumma? La Juventus.
> 
> Sempre loro, sempre loro.



Zero gratitudine...è questo l'aspetto più spregevole


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Sto vedendo che la tifoseria juventina è divisa a metà su un passaggio di Donnarumma alla Juventus.

Neanche a loro è piaciuto il comportamento infame di Donnarumma.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo che la tifoseria juventina è divisa a metà su un passaggio di Donnarumma alla Juventus.
> 
> Neanche a loro è piaciuto il comportamento infame di Donnarumma.



Già!! L'ho notato pure io...inve gli interisti sfottono solo perchè si è comportato così...ma per quasi tutti loro è un mediocre/portiere normale


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Almeno adesso ci leviamo dalle testa il mantra "il Milan ai milanisti". Al Milan gente forte e stop (es. Costa > Belotti). Al massimo rossoneri ci diventano dopo.. Si é dimostrato piu rossonero Fassone che sto bambino semianalfabeta.



Un giorno.la bandiera arriverà, inaspettata come son stati baresi maldini e Costacurta... inaspettati e improvvisi... un giorno arriveranno, a nostra insaputa


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

*Ecco quest'altro scienziato* -) http://www.milanworld.net/cognato-donnarumma-milan-societa-di-pagliacci-vt48692.html#post1245961


----------



## sballotello (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quest'altro scienziato* -) http://www.milanworld.net/cognato-donnarumma-milan-societa-di-pagliacci-vt48692.html#post1245961



.. le classiche braccia tolte all'agricoltura


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Già!! L'ho notato pure io...inve gli interisti sfottono solo perchè si è comportato così...ma per quasi tutti loro è un mediocre/portiere normale



Gli infami non piacciono a nessuno. Chi fa l'infame lo può fare ovunque e con chiunque.


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Se ne vada fra un anno a zero alla Juventus, c'ho già l'attesa per sentire la valanga di fischi e di cori che riceverebbe dall'inizio alla fine.


----------



## Nicco (15 Giugno 2017)

Non riesco ad arrabbiarmi ci sono rimasto malissimo, per me può andare dove gli pare non gli auguro la tribuna ma non avrà mai la mia stima da tifoso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Segnalo un Giovanni Galli particolarmente fomentato: *tutti i giocatori e i procuratori devono capire che se sfidi una società storica come il Milan non hai capito niente! Soprattutto se ti sei appena messo i guantoni per iniziare a giocare! Bisogna rispettare il club che ti ha dato l'opportunità di esordire. Ora è maggiorenne e ha il diritto e il DOVERE di spiegare.*

Queste le sue parole in sostanza, riscritte e rielaborate


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Segnalo un Giovanni Galli particolarmente fomentato: tutti i giocatori e i procuratori devono capire che se sfidi una società storica come il Milan non hai capito niente! Soprattutto se ti sei appena messo i guantoni per iniziare a giocare! Bisogna rispettare il club che ti ha dato l'opportunità di esordire. Ora è maggiorenne e ha il diritto e il DOVERE di spiegare.
> 
> Queste le sue parole in sostanza, riscritte e rielaborate



Curioso di sentire le reazioni pubbliche degli ex del Milan


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Giugno 2017)

Comunque parlate di Juventus ma come monte ingaggi è già perso visto la serie A 
ha rifiutato 5 milioni e la juve per i suoi big spende massimo 7-8 milioni 
i club esteri se li mangiano le loro offerte.. sono già tagliati fuori 
al massimo durerebbe 1 anno x essere buoni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Giugno 2017)

Comunque si è rovinato la reputazione in maniera assurda in Italia. Su internet lo schifano tutti, non ho letto un solo parere a favore


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Giugno 2017)

Ve l'immaginate una papera tipo Pescara alla prima al Bernabeu?


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'idea di Donnarumma è andarsene subito. In pole c'è sempre il Real Madrid.*



Vacci subito prima che ti mandiamo a calci nel sedere. Vai a Madrid CASSANO DOCET


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque si è rovinato la reputazione in maniera assurda in Italia. Su internet lo schifano tutti, non ho letto un solo parere a favore



Lui a prendersi gli insulti, e i parenti a casa propria a contarsi i soldi.

Che schifo.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2017)

non voglio aggiungere altra benzina sul fuoco ma per me al Real questo non ci va, ma non perché lui non vuole andarci ma perché non lo vogliono. La puzza di marmotta si sente fino a qui, questo va da loro. L'unica possibilità per impedirlo è minacciarlo di tribuna, a quel punto potrebbe accettare un PSG, forse...


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque si è rovinato la reputazione in maniera assurda in Italia. Su internet lo schifano tutti, non ho letto un solo parere a favore


Immagine pubblica polverizzata. Non c'è nemmeno una grande reputazione sportiva pregressa a compensare minimamente quest'aria di arroganza, opportunismo, venalita' e cinismo che lo circonda. Dovrebbe sollevare la campana di vetro ove sembra da tempo vivere per ascoltare i rumori del mondo. Stasera non cantano le sue lodi.


----------



## luigi61 (15 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Segnalo un Giovanni Galli particolarmente fomentato: *tutti i giocatori e i procuratori devono capire che se sfidi una società storica come il Milan non hai capito niente! Soprattutto se ti sei appena messo i guantoni per iniziare a giocare! Bisogna rispettare il club che ti ha dato l'opportunità di esordire. Ora è maggiorenne e ha il diritto e il DOVERE di spiegare.*
> 
> Queste le sue parole in sostanza, riscritte e rielaborate


Come dargli torto??? comunque avanti tutta:
1) prossimo anno in campionato primavera , lontano da 1 squadra e spogliatoio ( mondiale che se ne va a putt...na) 2) cessione solo in caso di offerta irrinunciabile 60-70 mln 3) piazza pulita: gli altri 2 assistiti del maiale o cambiano procuratore o cessione in questa stagione


----------



## Pivellino (15 Giugno 2017)

Pendo che sia importante vendere sia Abate che Bonaventura a questo punto.
Raiola si conferma il nr. 1 a rovinare giovani promesse.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

Sportitalia: Paratici (DS della Juventus) è da poco arrivato a Milano. Per il momento però non sarebbero previsti incontri in chiave Donnarumma.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: Paratici (DS della Juventus) è da poco arrivato a Milano. Per il momento però non sarebbero previsti incontri in chiave Donnarumma.



VERGOGNOSO!
Se ne va alla Juventus.
A questo punto un anno di tribuna ed umiliazioni pubbliche finche non gli viene voglia di ammazzarsi


----------



## luigi61 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: Paratici (DS della Juventus) è da poco arrivato a Milano. Per il momento però non sarebbero previsti incontri in chiave Donnarumma.



ATTENZIONE : Qualunque società in questo momento pensi di approfittare di questa situazione dichiara APERTAMENTE guerra al Milan e non solo......


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Giugno 2017)

Peggio di Giuda.


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: Paratici (DS della Juventus) è da poco arrivato a Milano. Per il momento però non sarebbero previsti incontri in chiave Donnarumma.



Sarà venuto a chiudere per il cerbiatto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: Paratici (DS della Juventus) è da poco arrivato a Milano. Per il momento però non sarebbero previsti incontri in chiave Donnarumma.



Sarà per quel cesso di Neto...se domani mi sveglio con la notizia dell'acquisto di questa schifezza tiro giù tutti i santi


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: Paratici (DS della Juventus) è da poco arrivato a Milano. Per il momento però non sarebbero previsti incontri in chiave Donnarumma.



beh ovvio
ora ci provano tutti. Ci sono top club che potrebbero sistemarsi in porta per i prossimi 20 anni!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2017)

Intanto il cognato con tanto di Like del Fratello di giuda insulta società e tifosi


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: Paratici (DS della Juventus) è da poco arrivato a Milano. Per il momento però non sarebbero previsti incontri in chiave Donnarumma.



CassoNeto.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Giugno 2017)

menomale e' stato detto a Giugno,figuriamoci se arrivavamo ad Agosto con questa agonia.Un portiere,50 milioni.......portarlo velocemente a destinazione Mirabelli.Un bimbominkia qualunque.......tranare prego!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh ovvio
> ora ci provano tutti. Ci sono top club che potrebbero sistemarsi in porta per i prossimi 20 anni!



Com'era la storia dei cani che banchettano sulla carcassa dei leoni, ma i cani restano cani? Ci siamo capiti


----------



## AllanX (15 Giugno 2017)

Ma adesso raiola ci porterà via anche Rodrigo Ely?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Giugno 2017)

Intanto che si faccia un anno alle cifre attuali...altro che 5milioni. In tribuna con la primavera. Se poi qualche squadra straniera si presenta con 50milioni lo venderemo.
Definirlo infame è poco. Piazza pulita dei figliocci di Raiola. Abate e bonaventura scelgano.. o cambiano procuratore o fuori dalle balle..


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intanto il cognato con tanto di Like del Fratello di giuda insulta società e tifosi


Grande amarezza da vecchio tifoso rossonero, il Milan e la sua storia sono troppo più alti di questa indicibile miseria... cosa c'entriamo noi con questa gente?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Grande amarezza da vecchio tifoso rossonero, il Milan e la sua storia sono troppo più alti di questa indicibile miseria... cosa c'entriamo noi con questa gente?



Da adesso in poi, NULLA!!! Libertà


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Giugno 2017)

ahahahahahah ha parlato il carlo cracco dei poveri


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

Sportitalia: oltre a Paratici è arrivato anche Marotta a palazzo Parigi a Milano. A pranzo hanno mangiato con Raiola.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

*Sportitalia: di lì a poco Raiola sarebbe andato a Casa Milan a comunicare il rifiuto di rinnovare il contratto.*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: oltre a Paratici è arrivato anche Marotta a palazzo Parigi a Milano. A pranzo hanno mangiato con Raiola.



Epilogo scontato ragazzi.

Faranno come con Keita: si presenteranno da noi offrendoci un casco di banane e due cocomeri o senno se lo prendono a zero l'anno prossimo dopo il ritiro di Buffon.


----------



## sballotello (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: oltre a Paratici è arrivato anche Marotta a palazzo Parigi a Milano. A pranzo hanno mangiato con Raiola.



parlavano di kean


----------



## sballotello (15 Giugno 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Epilogo scontato ragazzi.
> 
> Faranno come con Keita: si presenteranno da noi offrendoci un casco di banane e due cocomeri o senno se lo prendono a zero l'anno prossimo dopo il ritiro di Buffon.



e lo sfigatello se ne resta in nostra compagnia per un bell'annetto.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: oltre a Paratici è arrivato anche Marotta a palazzo Parigi a Milano. A pranzo hanno mangiato con Raiola.



Mafiosi che combuttano alla luce del sole, prassi tipicamente italiota


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Kean un altro che farà una fine oscena, come tutti quelli di Raiola del resto


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: oltre a Paratici è arrivato anche Marotta a palazzo Parigi a Milano. A pranzo hanno mangiato con Raiola.



Vergognoso Donnarumma che va proprio ai gobbi.
E voi pensavate fosse milanista? Questo è sempre stato juventino, e la sfuriata contro di loro è stata una sceneggiata


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2017)

Adesso però fuori dal Milan tutti i Raiolas. Dicano pure a Bonaventura che può cambiare procuratore, se vuole.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky: Gigio Donnarumma (TRADITORE, NDR) ha deciso di non rinnovare con il Milan.
> 
> Fassone:"Raiola mi ha comunicato la decisione di non rinnovare. Decisione definitiva presa dal giocatore. Mirabelli aveva sottoposto un rinnovo contrattuale molto importante. Il giocatore ha valutato ma ha deciso di non rinnovare. Al di là di questa decisione che ci amareggia il Milan va avanti".
> *
> ...




Che schifo !
Inoltre adesso le pretendenti ci marceranno sopra per spendere il meno possibile.
Davvero ci vuole un anno di tribuna e poi via a zero.


----------



## sballotello (15 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che schifo !
> Inoltre adesso le pretendenti ci marceranno sopra per spendere il meno possibile.
> Davvero ci vuole un anno di tribuna e poi via a zero.



va scambiato con un calciatore che ci serva, è inutile prendere 2 spicci


----------



## eldero (15 Giugno 2017)

Modric e James per donnarumma + 20


----------



## ucraino (15 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ve l'immaginate una papera tipo Pescara alla prima al Bernabeu?



Se va a Madrid a quest età e poi commette qualche errore credo che durerà poco li sono stati capaci di fischiare cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2017)

intervengo solo ora perchè ero in giro, ma ho letto le notizie. Scandalosa questa vicenda. Non avrei mai pensato 2 mesi fa che finiva così. Ma si era capito che c'era qualcosa che non andava.

Alla fine di tutto meglio così, basta che non vada alla Juve. E non mi interessa se ci prendiamo qualche soldo. Preferirei vederlo in tribuna tutta la stagione con lo stipendio attuale. Che schifo. Dopo tutte le dichiarazioni fatte se ne va in questo modo. 
E per fortuna che era tifoso milanista.

Non ricordo un personaggio più squallido di lui nel Milan. Kakà se ne andò via per soldi, Sheva pure, ma furono in qualche modo incoraggiati dalla società che voleva incassare. Donnarumma peggio di un Constant qualsiasi, di Boateng, di Menez. La spazzatura peggiore


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Giugno 2017)

*Costacurta a Sky: scelta di Donnarumma condivisibile.*


----------

